# Rio Ave - Milan: 1 ottobre 2020 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (25 Settembre 2020)

Rio Ave - Milan, playoff di Europa League 2020. Si gioca giovedì 1 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 in Portogallo. Designato lo spagnolo Manzano. I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno di Rebic e di Ibrahimovic. Potrebbe tornare Leao.

Dove vedere Rio Ave - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partire dalle ore 21:00

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rio Ave - Milan, playoff di Europa League 2020. Si gioca giovedì 1 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 in Portogallo. Designato lo spagnolo Manzano. I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno di Rebic e di Ibrahimovic. Potrebbe tornare Leao.
> 
> Dove vedere Rio Ave - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Dai dai dai.....
Sto vivendo questa prima fase della stagione quasi come un trampolino di lancio per ciò che sarà.
Dobbiamo assolutamente arrivare al derby con 9 punti in classifica, la qualificazione ai gironi dell'El, un mercato da finire e un ibra da recuperare.

Dalla quarta giornata inizia la vera stagione.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rio Ave - Milan, playoff di Europa League 2020. Si gioca giovedì 1 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 in Portogallo. Designato lo spagnolo Manzano. I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno di Rebic e di Ibrahimovic. Potrebbe tornare Leao.
> 
> Dove vedere Rio Ave - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Non ho paura di voi


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Settembre 2020)

Ci manca pure che non torni Leao..


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Settembre 2020)

Questi giocano domenica alle 22, quindi 4 ore dopo di noi.. quasi quasi li guardo


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2020)

up


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Settembre 2020)

Banale dirlo, ma é la partita che puó segnare in bene o in male la stagione..


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2020)

Li sto guardando, 0-0 col Guimarares. Sembrano veramente poca roba.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2020)

Un'altra partita da vincere a tutti i costi... che ansia questa stagione, ma se non altro l'affronteremo con lo spirito di squadra giusto


----------



## Gas (28 Settembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Li sto guardando, 0-0 col Guimarares. Sembrano veramente poca roba.



Ma han schierato la formazione titolare?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2020)

Siamo contatissimi, ma siamo ancora superiori. Speriamo Colombo butti una bella castagna. E abbiamo anche bisogno di Leao.


----------



## Stex (28 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rio Ave - Milan, playoff di Europa League 2020. Si gioca giovedì 1 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 in Portogallo. Designato lo spagnolo Manzano. I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno di Rebic e di Ibrahimovic. Potrebbe tornare Leao.
> 
> Dove vedere Rio Ave - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



odio dazn


----------



## bmb (28 Settembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma han schierato la formazione titolare?



Si, 7-8 undicesimi erano titolari.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2020)

Asfaltare senza pietà.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Settembre 2020)

Fino a ieri il Rio Ave era quotato a 4.80 da vari siti. Oggi è sceso a 3.80 ed alcuni siti lo portano anche a 3.6/3.65. Strano devo dire.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2020)

Considerata l'emergenza e lista Uefa permettendo Hauge dovrebbe essere buttato nella mischia subito... ma da noi c'è sempre il jet-lag da scontare.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2020)

Leao e Colombo dentro, che non si provi a far giocare Leao punta eh


----------



## malos (29 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Considerata l'emergenza e lista Uefa permettendo Hauge dovrebbe essere buttato nella mischia subito... ma da noi c'è sempre il jet-lag da scontare.



Ma può giocare in el con noi già ora?


----------



## Mika (29 Settembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma può giocare in el con noi già ora?



Non penso perché domani mercoledì fa le visite mediche e il preliminare è giovedì. Anche volendo mi pare che non possa perché ha partecipato ai preliminari con un altra squadra, può essere inserito solo nella fase a gironi.


----------



## malos (29 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non penso perché domani mercoledì fa le visite mediche e il preliminare è giovedì. Anche volendo mi pare che non possa perché ha partecipato ai preliminari con un altra squadra, può essere inserito solo nella fase a gironi.



Si lo penso anch'io.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma può giocare in el con noi già ora?



tecnicamente sì, perché per i playoff si fa una nuova lista rispetto ai "preliminari". però non ricordo entro quanti giorni prima della partita si debba ufficializzare la lista, fosse entro stasera (48 ore) non penso che ce la facciamo con i tempi.


----------



## mark (29 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non penso perché domani mercoledì fa le visite mediche e il preliminare è giovedì. Anche volendo mi pare che non possa perché ha partecipato ai preliminari con un altra squadra, può essere inserito solo nella fase a gironi.



Credo anch'io. Vorrà dire che rimarrà a Milano a iniziare a conoscere il nuovo ambiente così per domenica sarà già disponibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non penso perché domani mercoledì fa le visite mediche e il preliminare è giovedì. Anche volendo mi pare che non possa perché ha partecipato ai preliminari con un altra squadra, può essere inserito solo nella fase a gironi.



i playoff non sono i preliminari, però non ce la facciamo con i tempi, su questo concordo. andava preso un paio di giorni fa.


----------



## malos (29 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tecnicamente sì, perché per i playoff si fa una nuova lista rispetto ai "preliminari". però non ricordo entro quanti giorni prima della partita si debba ufficializzare la lista, fosse entro stasera (48 ore) non penso che ce la facciamo con i tempi.



Ah ok grazie.


----------



## Mika (29 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i playoff non sono i preliminari, però non ce la facciamo con i tempi, su questo concordo. andava preso un paio di giorni fa.



Ah ok non lo sapevo, grazie per la info


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ah ok non lo sapevo, grazie per la info



no tranquillo non sono aggiornatissimo nemmeno io, mi ricordo che almeno finché c'era la doppia sfida andata e ritorno c'era questa distinzione tra playoff e preliminari, poi sicuramente non poteva essere inserito in lista subito se il Bodoe fosse stato ancora in lizza in EL, cosa ovviamente impossibile avendolo eliminato noi stessi



Admin ha scritto:


> Rio Ave - Milan, playoff di Europa League 2020. Si gioca giovedì 1 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 in Portogallo. Designato lo spagnolo Manzano. I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno di Rebic e di Ibrahimovic. Potrebbe tornare Leao.
> 
> Dove vedere Rio Ave - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



ad ogni modo vista l'emergenza per me dovremo rischiare Leao a sx anche se non è al meglio
e riproporrei Diaz viste le condizioni pietose di Castilcoso

-------------Colombo-------------
Leao ------ Calhanoglu ------ Diaz
------- Bennacer --- Kessie -------
Theo -- Gabbia -- Kjaer -- Calabria
---------- Donnarumma ----------


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no tranquillo non sono aggiornatissimo nemmeno io, mi ricordo che almeno finché c'era la doppia sfida andata e ritorno c'era questa distinzione tra playoff e preliminari, poi sicuramente non poteva essere inserito in lista subito se il Bodoe fosse stato ancora in lizza in EL, cosa ovviamente impossibile avendolo eliminato noi stessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leao ha 30’ massimo nelle gambe essendo una partita a eliminazione di diretta che puó durare fino a 125’ non lo rischierei prima del 70’ in caso di risultato in equilibrio o da rimontare.

Penso non si debba andare su strade diverse da quelle solitamente battute con Castillejo, Chalanoglu, Saelaemaker dietro a Colombo con Leao e Diaz come cambi per eventualmente girare la partita con le squadre piú stanche.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Settembre 2020)

Ho letto che hanno preso Pelé


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2020)

*La probabile formazione dalla GDS

Dietro Colombo (o Leao) in tre per due maglie.

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Gabbia
Theo
Bennacer
Kessie
Saele (Diaz)
Calhanoglu
Castillejo (Diaz)
Colombo (Leao)*


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rio Ave - Milan, playoff di Europa League 2020. Si gioca giovedì 1 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 in Portogallo. Designato lo spagnolo Manzano. I rossoneri dovranno fare a meno di Rebic e di Ibrahimovic. Potrebbe tornare Leao.
> 
> Dove vedere Rio Ave - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Fondamentale chiudere la pratica nei primi 45 minuti per poi rifiatare nel secondo tempo. La stagione è lunga e impegnativa dobbiamo crescere anche dal punto di vista della gestione delle partite per non arrivare sfiancati al rush finale.


----------



## mark (30 Settembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Fondamentale chiudere la pratica nei primi 45 minuti per poi rifiatare nel secondo tempo. La stagione è lunga e impegnativa dobbiamo crescere anche dal punto di vista della gestione delle partite per non arrivare sfiancati al rush finale.



Condivido. Anche se, tranne col Bodo, sia contro il Bologna che contro il Crotone dal 70 in avanti abbiamo gestito abbastanza tranquillamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Fondamentale chiudere la pratica nei primi 45 minuti per poi rifiatare nel secondo tempo. La stagione è lunga e impegnativa dobbiamo crescere anche dal punto di vista della gestione delle partite per non arrivare sfiancati al rush finale.



Firemerei con il sangue per una vittoria ai rigori dopo 120' di battaglia


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dalla GDS
> 
> Dietro Colombo (o Leao) in tre per due maglie.
> 
> ...



Mah, per me Leao è palesemente un esterno, altro che centravanti.. io giocherei con Leao Chala Casti dietro Colombo


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dalla GDS
> 
> Dietro Colombo (o Leao) in tre per due maglie.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mark (30 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mah, per me Leao è palesemente un esterno, altro che centravanti.. io giocherei con Leao Chala Casti dietro Colombo



Anche per me, però inizierei a provarlo a destra per vedere se e come si adatta.
Questo nel caso in cui non arrivasse nessun altro.


----------



## Black (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dalla GDS
> 
> Dietro Colombo (o Leao) in tre per due maglie.
> 
> ...



spero ci sia Diaz su una delle 2 fasce. Saele e Casti tanta corsa, ma qualità pochissima


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2020)

Io spero che consideri Leao prima punta solo perchè è assente ibra.. altrimenti non si spiega. è palesemente un esterno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dalla GDS
> 
> Dietro Colombo (o Leao) in tre per due maglie.
> 
> ...


Io giocherei con Castillejo, Calhanoglu e Diaz dietro Colombo. Mi sembra sia l’attacco che oggi dia più garanzie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Fondamentale chiudere la pratica nei primi 45 minuti per poi rifiatare nel secondo tempo. La stagione è lunga e impegnativa dobbiamo crescere anche dal punto di vista della gestione delle partite per non arrivare sfiancati al rush finale.


Mi piacerebbe, ma per me la qualificazione è tutt’altro che scontata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mah, per me Leao è palesemente un esterno, altro che centravanti.. io giocherei con Leao Chala Casti dietro Colombo



Leao non ha più di 30' nelle gambe, per forza partirà dalla panchina in una partita che può durare 125'


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe, ma per me la qualificazione è tutt’altro che scontata.



Anche per me.
Colombo ultimamente non mi ha affatto convinto, al di la del tap-in con il Bodo. Siamo completamente senza attacco e non sempre Chalanoglu ripeterà la partita con il Bodo.
Loro al contrario del Bodo sono una squadra equilibrata, che non si scopre facilmente dietro. Fare gol sarà dura, se andassimo sotto sarebbe un incubo.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dalla GDS
> 
> Dietro Colombo (o Leao) in tre per due maglie.
> 
> ...



Siamo leggerini davanti. Proprio come potere offensivo e malignità con l'avversario.

Speriamo, partita fondamentale, ed ho proprio l'impressione che sarà durissima.

Visti i risvolti di qualificazione, economici, immunità dalle defezioni e autostima, questa è forse la partita più importante dell'anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione dalla GDS
> 
> Dietro Colombo (o Leao) in tre per due maglie.
> 
> ...



Speriamo nella vena di Kebab.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2020)

Boh... andiamo là a giocare contro una squadra portoghese, senza Ibra e con mezzo attacco fuori per ragioni varie. Inoltre quel Gabbia dietro mi sembra sempre a rischio cappella, non la vedo una partita facile sinceramente.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2020)

*La formazione secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Gabbia
Theo
Bennacer
Kessie
Saele 
Calhanoglu
Castillejo 
Colombo *


----------



## bmb (30 Settembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boh... andiamo là a giocare contro una squadra portoghese, senza Ibra e con mezzo attacco fuori per ragioni varie. Inoltre quel Gabbia dietro mi sembra sempre a rischio cappella, non la vedo una partita facile sinceramente.



Ho una mia idea sulla squadra portoghese ma te la dico domani alle 23. Ricordamelo.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Formazione abbastanza logica tutto sommato.

Il Rio Ave è una squadra di scappati di casa, stanno penando anche in campionato. 

Ma hanno eliminato il Besiktas per cui occhio, non sarà una passeggiata.

Con loro gioca il desaparecido Lucas Piazon, uno dei tanti nuovi Kaka dell'ultimo decennio, transitato con grandi speranza e poche partite dal Chelsea.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2020)

per certi versi il Rio Ave è anche inferiore al Bodo Glimt, soprattutto fisicamente visto che hanno appena cominciato il campionato. Il livello di difficoltà penso sia comunque maggiore, in primis perchè andiamo in trasferta e perchè tatticamente sono una squadra equilibrata e con molta più esperienza, anche se non hanno grandi singolarità. 

Una curiosità, la scorsa stagione il Rio Ave è stata la squadra della Liga Portoghese a tirar meno in assoluto con solo 10 tiri a partita.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per certi versi il Rio Ave è anche inferiore al Bodo Glimt, soprattutto fisicamente visto che hanno appena cominciato il campionato. Il livello di difficoltà penso sia comunque maggiore, in primis perchè andiamo in trasferta e perchè tatticamente sono una squadra equilibrata e con molta più esperienza, anche se non hanno grandi singolarità.
> 
> Una curiosità, la scorsa stagione il Rio Ave è stata la squadra della Liga Portoghese a tirar meno in assoluto con solo 10 tiri a partita.



Insomma, dei veri "tonni", questi del Rio Mare.


----------



## Goro (30 Settembre 2020)

Troppo importante vincere, in era Covid anche la 15ina di milioni che portano i gironi di EL fanno la differenza. E c'è anche il ranking a cui pensare...


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Settembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per certi versi il Rio Ave è anche inferiore al Bodo Glimt, soprattutto fisicamente visto che hanno appena cominciato il campionato. Il livello di difficoltà penso sia comunque maggiore, in primis perchè andiamo in trasferta e perchè tatticamente sono una squadra equilibrata e con molta più esperienza, anche se non hanno grandi singolarità.
> 
> Una curiosità, la scorsa stagione il Rio Ave è stata la squadra della Liga Portoghese a tirar meno in assoluto con solo 10 tiri a partita.



Solo 10 tiri? Allenava Giampaolo?


----------



## unbreakable (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Gol Vittoria di saelemaker convocato in nazionale


----------



## meteoras1982 (30 Settembre 2020)

Ma a che ora giocano alle 21 o alle 22? Perchè su livescore dicono che l'incontro inizia alle 22 .


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2020)

*La formazione secondo Sky*

*Donnarumma*
*Calabria*
*Kjaer*
*Gabbia*
*Theo*
*Bennacer*
*Kessie*
*Saele*
*Calhanoglu*
*Castillejo*
*Colombo - Maldini - Leao*


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2020)

[MENTION=3803]emamilan99[/MENTION] ultimo avvertimento: se continui a postare a raffica senza mai quotare, verrai bannato.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Che ansia... leggi 4 indisponibili in difesa... poi leggi la panchina... difensori = Laxalt...


----------



## BELOUFA (1 Ottobre 2020)

Partita durissima, ci fossimo arrivati con almeno uno tra rebic e ibra sarebbe stato diverso, questa è una squadra che ha qualità nel palleggio.
Lo stesso Piazon è uno che in italia giocherebbe in una squadra che lotta per salvarsi, Messias del Crotone fino a 5 anni fa scaricava le lavatrici....
Andiamoci con i piedi di piombo, è una finale.


----------



## malos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non sono per niente tranquillo.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

*La formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria
Kjaer
Gabbia
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Castillejo (Diaz)
Calhanoglu
Saele
Maldini*


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


c'è da cacarsi sotto.. speriamo nello stato di grazia di cacanoglu e che san Cesare Maldini guardi giù


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



in avanti l'unica certezza è il turco, chi l'avrebbe mai detto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Sulla carta basta e avanza per battere il Rio Ave.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non so come sono quelli del rio ave.. se sono veloci e spingono sulle fasce è meglio avere casti


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> c'è da cacarsi sotto.. speriamo nello stato di grazia di cacanoglu e che san Cesare Maldini guardi giù



Quoto su Cesarone.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Partita che al massimo vinceremo di misura. Per il passaggio del turno vedo un 60%-40% per noi. Non di più.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## princeps (1 Ottobre 2020)

formazione da parte destra della Serie A...vediamo che succede


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Non conosco il reale valore del Rio Ave...ma arrivare a questa gara fondamentale con una formazione del genere qualche brivido me lo fa correre lungo la schiena. Stasera sarà fondamentale che i giocatori più rodati del Milan (Calha, Kessie, Bennacer, Theo e Kjaer) facciano la differenza. Tra Maldini, Diaz e Saele c'è tanta tanta inesperienza. Ho paura di cosa potrebbe succedere se la gara si indirizzasse male per sfiga da subito...

...ma passare il turno è FONDAMENTALE. Anche per quello che potremmo attenderci da qui a lunedì.


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Maldini sa molto di forzatura. 
Nella sua ultima apparizione sembrava proprio inadeguato. Non ha proprio una spiegazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Formazione rimaneggiata e un po' sperimentale. 

Ma per battere il Rio Ave Cesare dovrebbe bastare.

Se interpretiamo la partita con determinazione e tranquillità la portiamo a casa.


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Rendetevi conto che senza Ibra e Rebic abbiano una rosa da metà classifica. Speriamo che la fortuna ci assista questa stagione altrimenti altro che CL


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Dobbiamo sperare che Calhanoglu sia in super forma come contro il Bodo... altrimenti la vedo dura.
Vediamo se pagherà la scelta di mettere Maldini titolare, io ho i miei seri dubbi. Vediamo


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Attacco da paura, in negativo.

Speriamo la balistica turca ne piazzi un paio così portiamo a casa 'sti dannati 15M.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Formazione rimaneggiata e un po' sperimentale.
> 
> Ma per battere il Rio Ave Cesare dovrebbe bastare.
> 
> Se interpretiamo la partita con determinazione e tranquillità la portiamo a casa.



Difesa e cc sono quelli titolari (attualmente) tranne Romagnoli che comunque offre le stesse prestazioni altalenanti di Gabbia.
Andare a casa sarebbe tragico, non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

*Ufficiali:

Rio Ave: Kieszek; Ivo Pinto, Borevkovic, Santos, Nelson Monte; Tarantini; Filipe Augusto; Piazon, Diego Lopes, Carlos Mané; Moreira. A disposizione: Vieira, Gelson, Francisco Geraldes, Jambor, Pedro Amaral, Gabrielzinho, Andrè Pereira. 

Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Saelemaekers, Maldini*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Rio Ave: Kieszek; Ivo Pinto, Borevkovic, Santos, Nelson Monte; Tarantini; Filipe Augusto; Piazon, Diego Lopes, Carlos Mané; Moreira. A disposizione: Vieira, Gelson, Francisco Geraldes, Jambor, Pedro Amaral, Gabrielzinho, Andrè Pereira.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Saelemaekers, Maldini*



Che palle sto Castacoso.. il peggior acquisto di Maldini insieme a Duarte e Niang..


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Rio Ave: Kieszek; Ivo Pinto, Borevkovic, Santos, Nelson Monte; Tarantini; Filipe Augusto; Piazon, Diego Lopes, Carlos Mané; Moreira. A disposizione: Vieira, Gelson, Francisco Geraldes, Jambor, Pedro Amaral, Gabrielzinho, Andrè Pereira.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Saelemaekers, Maldini*



Speriamo bene, dai

Forza!


----------



## koti (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rendetevi conto che senza Ibra e Rebic abbiano una rosa da metà classifica. Speriamo che la fortuna ci assista questa stagione altrimenti altro che CL



Vabbè ci manca tutto il reparto d'attacco in pratica, è come se all'Inter togliessi Lukaku, Lautaro e Sanchez.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi ci vorrebbe un goal di Theo


----------



## Gas (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sto Castacoso.. il peggior acquisto di Maldini insieme a Duarte e Niang..



Non è stato un acquisto di Leonardo?


----------



## Lambro (1 Ottobre 2020)

Forza Ragazzi, Maldini regalaci un sogno


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Formazioni da brividi, saele e casti insieme ho la pelle d’oca


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> 
> Rio Ave: Kieszek; Ivo Pinto, Borevkovic, Santos, Nelson Monte; Tarantini; Filipe Augusto; Piazon, Diego Lopes, Carlos Mané; Moreira. A disposizione: Vieira, Gelson, Francisco Geraldes, Jambor, Pedro Amaral, Gabrielzinho, Andrè Pereira.
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Calabria, Kjaer, Gabbia, Hernandez, Kessie, Bennacer, Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Saelemaekers, Maldini*



Castillejo deve svegliarsi, è scarso ma non così scarso come quello visto nelle ultime uscite.


----------



## Ambrole (1 Ottobre 2020)

Come mai nn c'è Colombo?


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Castillejo deve svegliarsi, è scarso *ma non così scarso come quello visto nelle ultime uscite*.



Forse anche di più


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Come mai nn c'è Colombo?



Scelta tecnica, preferito Maldini centravanti


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...


Pioli qui si prende un gran bel rischio. Speriamo bene.


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

siamo entrati un po' molli....


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che cesso Castellitto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Castillejo in 5 minuti ha gia combinato diversi errori inspiegabili. Avvio scandaloso da parte sua. La forma in questo avvio di stagione é orrenda.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sará la classica partita melmosa che si gioca con le portoghesi


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ci stiamo abbassando troppo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Daje baliatica col vento dietro


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lo schema su punizione mi è piaciuto. Finalmente qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma casticoso cosa sta facendo mamma mia....

siamo completamente spuntati


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna che fastidioso Castillejo... tutte le palle sono regalate agli avversari


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

il rendimento di casti casti è preoccupante.....contando che la prima scelta in quel ruolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Castilllejo é diventato orbo?! Sara il terzo passaggio giocato dritto su un giocatore del Rio Ave senza compagni vicini.


----------



## R41D3N (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma Castilllejo é diventato orbo?! Sara il terzo passaggio giocato dritto su un giocatore del Rio Ave senza compagni vicini.



Sta sbagliando qualsiasi cosa, incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dovevamo fare di tutto per prendere Chiesa, un anno con Pappagallo esterno non si può fare.. dove troviamo un esterno ora?


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Attacco completamente insensato


Pioli idiota


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Altro pallone sanguinoso e stupido perso da Castillejo. Dai, cosi é come giocare in 10 contro 12.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Casti é uno scempio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Basta lanci lunghi.


----------



## Djerry (1 Ottobre 2020)

"Vuole palla nei piedi" è la frase che ormai si sente di più durante le telecronache del Milan.

Ed è un problema.


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio che questi giocando così l'hanno tirata ai rigori col Besiktas immeritatamente


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bennacer male...


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Se passiamo stasera,al ritorno dal Portogallo Maldini faccia tappa a Marsiglia e prenda Thauvin in piena notte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

Casti inguardabile anche stasera. Speriamo che Hauge possa giocare a destra...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

zenza ibra siamo nulla, ma messi così in attacco siamo meno di nulla.

anche maldini completamente fuori dal gioco. scandalosi davanti.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Va bene tutto, ma giocare con Gallinejo un anno è improponibile, dai.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

certo che sulla destra siamo maledetti. È la maledizione della mattonella di Suso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Basta lanci lunghi.



La scelta di giocare con Maldini titolare, proponendo un attacco super-leggero e basso per me rimane abbastanza inspiegabile.
Con palle alte non si va da nessuna parte oggi. O si entra in porta di combinazione o ci vuole un tiro dalla distanza.

Il nostro attacco é soltamente proponibile se ti trovi in attacco, non quando siamo noi a dover vincere.


----------



## meteoras1982 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Attacco inesistente stasera ma c'era da aspettarselo con Daniel Maldini in campo... Sarà dura creare occasioni da gol.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Male male


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bennacer e Kessie devono alzare la squadra


----------



## meteoras1982 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bruttissimo Milan fin ora , ma senza attacco c'era da aspettarselo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gallinejo e Salmonstriker non arriverebbero in doppia cifra di goal e assist manco giocando in B, e non è un’esagerazione. E qui c’è gente che non vorrebbe Thauvin.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

emblematica la turca che sale veloce e nessuno va in appoggio....


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sterili,
ma razionalmente c’era da aspettarselo. 

Abbiamo un tridente che farebbe il solletico anche al Benevento.


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

la sensazione fin da subito ...è di mollezza.....di poca consistenza......spero che di riffe o di raffe si riesca trovare un gol......


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Salame e Castellitto...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo Ibra sta a questa squadra come i fagioli di Balzar a Goku che deve sempre portarseli dietro


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria, mah. Perchè spingerlo? E' inutile.


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

C'era da aspettarselo con Castillejo e Saelmakers insieme..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Salame e Castellitto...



Forse giocando nell’Edilnord farebbero cinque goal e cinque assist a testa. Forse. Dieci mai nella vita, ma proprio mai.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2020)

Niente alibi contro sti qua...

Però ....Castillejo Maldini Salemaker


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

E vogliamo spendere 20 mln per Bruce Harper..


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli pioli... non vedo l'ora di assistere al suo esonero.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Cross e palle alte verso Daniel Maldini...che fallimento tecnico-tattico.

Sto attacco 'a sorpresa' scelto da Pioli é proprio un disastro preannunciato (come abbiamo previsto in tanti).
Daniel Maldini non puo fare la punta centrale in questa squadra. Colombo, che non é proprio Mbappe, per ora sembra molto, molto piu pronto e sensato per caratteristiche tecniche.
Saele é un giocatore di contorno tipo Borini.
Casti é totalmente fuori forma

Un attacco composto da questi 3 puo giocare anche 3000 minuti senza segnare, temo.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Per ora non ci siamo proprio.

Speriamo si sveglino. Soprattuttto i tre davanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forse giocando nell’Edilnord farebbero cinque goal e cinque assist a testa. Forse. Dieci mai nella vita, ma proprio mai.



Ci faran rimpiangere Sugo, questi.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Attacco totalmente inesistente.


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

Maldini un pesce fuor d'acqua..


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

salame è il meno peggio stasera. basta pregiudizi.


----------



## Djerry (1 Ottobre 2020)

La cosa inquietante è che loro sono veramente inverecondi, tecnicamente ed atleticamente non rappresentano proprio una minaccia e non propongono nulla.

Ed appaiono anche spaventati appena si propongono in avanti.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Seguo il Milan da quando avevo 7 anni e a memoria non ricordo una partita con una situazione in attacco così imbarazzante.


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sto vedendo cose bruttissime...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Niente alibi contro sti qua...
> 
> Però ....Castillejo Maldini Salemaker



Un tridente più o meno al livello di quello atalantino.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stanno giocando nel modo migliore per loro. Se continuano così la portano ai rigori e li può succedere tutto


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Saelemaekers e Castillejo sono dannosi e/o inutili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> salame è il meno peggio stasera



Vero, e il dramma è proprio questo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

speriamo di arrivare al 60o zero a zero e che butti dentro leao e colombo....


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Seguo il Milan da quando avevo 7 anni e a memoria non ricordo una partita con una situazione in attacco così imbarazzante.



Dico solo Cerci-Honda-Destro...


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pulcino bagnati davanti
Casti vomito, Maldini scelta inspiegabile


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dentro Colombo e Maldini al posto di uno dei due salami


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dentro al più presto Brahim e Leao, anche se quest'ultimo ha iniziato la preparazione l'altro ieri. Altrimenti non segnano nemmeno prendendo la palla in mano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Saelemaekers e Castillejo sono dannosi e/o inutili.



Già detto, diamogli tempo e riusciranno nell’impossibile: farci rimpiangere Sugo. E no, non sto scherzando.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dentro Leao nel secondo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco che quella maledetta strega di Duarte abbia contagiato il nostro più forte giocatore..


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

inutile perdere tempo ,dentro Colombo per la gallina subito


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che scarsezza castijeto e salamakers,
proprio scarsi, c’è poco da fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Stanno giocando nel modo migliore per loro. Se continuano così la portano ai rigori e li può succedere tutto



non ci voglio neanche pensare, ma col mercenario in porta partiamo avvantaggiati anche li. 
uscire sarebbe un capolavoro


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

Monotematici stasera pero eh..che palle. Questi ci sono in campo e quelli in panchina non sono meglio. Amen


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Maldini un pesce fuor d'acqua..



Sono molto curioso di sentire le spiegazioni di questa scelta nel post-partita da parte di Pioli. Per me é una sceltaassurda, di un ignoranza tecnica inspiegabile. Cioe...non esiste alcun motivo al mondo di preferire Daniel Maldini a Colombo (e Leao, se puo giocare). 
Non puoi presentarti con un giocatore di quel tipo se hai anche problemi sugli esterni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Emblematica l’azione della punizione battuta per il taglio di Saelaemakers, questi raggiunge la palla e crossa rasoterra (male)... milanista piú vicino... a 40m...

Ma chi pensano debba segnare? Donnarumma?


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Basta Castellitto! Basta!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Cristo di un Dio...


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Dico solo Cerci-Honda-Destro...



Honda era più forte di Castelletto


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Castillejo da spedire in panchina immediatamente, ha rotto i maroni.

Saele è l'unico dei 4 davanti che si sta facendo il paiolo...Maldini NP, Calhanoglu in versione pre-Covid e Castillejo che integra a perfezione le "3 I" di cui parlava il vecchio allenatore in Promozione: Inconsistente, Inconcludente, Irritante


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Ottobre 2020)

La scelta di Pioli è chiara...aspettare che gli avversari diminuiscano la pressione nel secondo tempo...e dentro diaz\leao e Colombo per vincerla....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbe, Castillejo oggi da 2 in pagella.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sanguinano gli occhi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Dentro Leao nel secondo tempo



Non ha 80’

Va messo dopo il 60-65’, cose anche dopo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Monotematici stasera pero eh..che palle. Questi ci sono in campo e quelli in panchina non sono meglio. Amen



Leao in confronto a quei tre è il Pelè del 1962.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tra Niang e Castacoso abbiamo sborsato quasi 50 mln.. ti prendevi un ottimo esterno.. certe cose non capirò mai e poi mai..


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Saele era il colpo del Dio di Football Manager Monàca


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Dico solo Cerci-Honda-Destro...



Con l'attacco che hai citato saremmo già in vantaggio stasera,o comunque sarei sicuro di fare un gol entro i 90,qua si rischiano i rigori.


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ce la faccio a guardarlo Castillejo..davvero..lo sopporto meno di montolivo..


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi spiace inveire contro Casti, se è vero che gioca con la pubalgia, ma è veramente una roba scandalosa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> La scelta di Pioli è chiara...aspettare che gli avversari diminuiscano la pressione nel secondo tempo...e dentro diaz\leao e Colombo per vincerla....



Sarebbe una strategia estremamente rischiosa. In queste prime partite siamo entrati sempre cotti nei secondi tempi (o diciamo dal 55' in poi).


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli ha regalato 1 tempo.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Uno dei più brutti milan che io ricordo


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

se pigliamo sti 15 milioni andiamo in ginocchio da Mr OK


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma boh mai stato forte ma quest'anno è una roba incredibile fa sempre sempre la cosa sbagliata e male


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Con l'attacco che hai citato saremmo già in vantaggio stasera,o comunque sarei sicuro di fare un gol entro i 90,qua si rischiano i rigori.



Se poi ci fosse Menez...


----------



## princeps (1 Ottobre 2020)

Castillejo non è presentabile davvero


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> La scelta di Pioli è chiara...aspettare che gli avversari diminuiscano la pressione nel secondo tempo...e dentro diaz\leao e Colombo per vincerla....



si ok ma con questi devi dominare da subito. così è rischioso


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Fate uscire il raccomandato.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma che cacchio fa scaldare Krunic


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

I due salami fanno solo casino lì davanti


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

a sinistra avremo l'imbarazzo della scelta tra rebic, leao e hauge. 

a destra c'è il vuoto, 2 giocatorini che per carità si impegnano pure, ma tecnicamente sono raccapriccianti.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Kjaer. Sbranali


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se poi ci fosse Menez...



Menez si porta a spasso in ciabatte e sovrappeso quelli che abbiamo davanti stasera.


----------



## Djerry (1 Ottobre 2020)

Come avrei voluto capire le parole precise di Kjaer ai due asini...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ma boh mai stato forte ma quest'anno è una roba incredibile fa sempre sempre la cosa sbagliata e male



Un Suso che non ce l’ha fatta. E siccome Suso è uno che di per se non ce l’ha fatta di suo, essere la versione che non ce l’ha fatta di uno che non ce l’ha fatta mi fa dire: Houston abbiamo un problema.

Pensare di farci fare l’anno intero con Gallinejo e Salmonstriker come esterni destri sarebbe *MALVAGITÀ*.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo che Ibra si colleghi con Zoom all'intervallo...


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Peggior primo tempo finora a mani basse.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a sinistra avremo l'imbarazzo della scelta tra rebic, leao e hauge.
> 
> a destra c'è il vuoto, 2 giocatorini che per carità si impegnano pure, ma tecnicamente sono raccapriccianti.



Saelemaekers ad oggi non vale Borini. E Borini quasi, quasi non lo considero calciatore, semplicemente un atleta che si impegna a correre su e giu sul campo di calcio.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

E c'era chi non voleva il riscatto di Kjaer....


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

primo tempo osceno, sarebbero tutti da cambiare quelli davanti.


----------



## Walker (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dire che stiamo giocando male è un eufemismo


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fate uscire il raccomandato.



Ecco,ok le critiche a Casti e Saele,ma anche Maldini non mi dice nulla,non mi dà l'idea di uno con mordente e attributi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

pioli è già al 2o scempio di fila però. si crede dio in terra ormai? spero si dia una registrata pure lui.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Prestazione pre lockdown


----------



## Djerry (1 Ottobre 2020)

Penso che Maldini avesse anche lo scopo di pressare un po' là davanti, ma è dal primo minuto che appare esausto e frustrato anche nel linguaggio del corpo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Saelemaekers ad oggi non vale Borini. E Borini quasi, quasi non lo considero calciatore, semplicemente un atleta che si impegna a correre su e giu sul campo di calcio.



E il dramma è che, nonostante ciò, Willi ha ragione: è stato il meno peggio fino ad ora.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,ok le critiche a Casti e Saele,ma anche Maldini non mi dice nulla,non mi dà l'idea di uno con mordente e attributi.



Gioca in un ruolo che non è manco lontanamente il suo. Genialata di Pioli...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,ok le critiche a Casti e Saele,ma anche Maldini non mi dice nulla,non mi dà l'idea di uno con mordente e attributi.



Gioca fuori ruolo e lo stanno servendo solo con palle alte. Scelta inspiegabile di Pioli.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dai Calha svegliati anche tu....


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli non sta capendo nulla, non è mica che crede di fare l'innovativo come GIampaolo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sará la classica partita melmosa che si gioca con le portoghesi



Come previsto


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

mi spiace dirlo ma ribadisco che maldini dovrebbe andare a giocare in serie a o b .... non cambia.....ha bisogno di fare esperienza.....che ovviamente non potrà fare qui....imho....


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il Rio Ave è proprio una squadraccia. Fanno gioco ostruzionistico e menano come fabbri. Sono inguardabili. 

Partita difficile e spigolosa.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Ottobre 2020)

C'è il deserto il panchina a parte Leao convalescente, i miracoli non si possono fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Pioli ormai ha perso la zucca adesso si mette a fare Guardiola inventandosi falsi 9 a caso tipo Fabregas punta


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gioca fuori ruolo e lo stanno servendo solo con palle alte. Scelta inspiegabile di Pioli.



Fuori ruolo?non ha azzeccato un passaggio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gioca in un ruolo che non è manco lontanamente il suo. Genialata di Pioli...



.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mettere subito Brahim che almeno c'è la possibilita' che entri in porta col pallone.


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sembra di essere tornati a genoa Milan per lockdown...ma Che s'è fumato pioli?


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo che almeno sti scarpari calino fisicamente nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

Torni a giocare in primavere Daniel per carità..


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ogni volta che schiera saele a sinistra e casti a destra se ne pente dopo un tempo ma insiste, io non capisco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E il dramma è che, nonostante ciò, Willi ha ragione: è stato il meno peggio fino ad ora.



Purtroppo hai ragione.
Maldini con il calcio dei grandi ad oggi c'entra poco o niente. Palesemente inadatto al suo ruole (follia inspiegabile di Pilo) e Castillejo, che normalmente é discreto é in stato di forma orrendo. Percio anche la prestazione del spagnolo era abbastanza prevedibile, purtroppo.

Saele non fa nulla di speciale, ma almeno non combina disastri in continuazione. Saele é un 0, Maldini e Casti sono entrambi -1 come valore.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Sembra di essere tornati a genoa Milan per lockdown...ma Che s'è fumato pioli?


Nulla, è semplicemente sparito Ibra.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non posso seguire la partita, ma leggo di cose agghiaccianti tipo il ritorno di Suso e un Calhanoglu pre-lockdown.

Devo tirare fuori nuovamente i tranquillanti e ordinare un altro centinaio di posacenere per rimpiazzare quelli frantumati contro il muro?


----------



## Djerry (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il problema è che questi portoghesi hanno approcciato con tanta paura, ma ora si sono accorti che hanno di fronte una squadra apparentemente scarsa come loro.

E c'è pure il fattore vento, ho visto partite cambiare diametralmente quando è così forte dopo il cambio di campo.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che schiera saele a sinistra e casti a destra se ne pente dopo un tempo ma insiste, io non capisco



esatto è una coppia improponibile, poi senza punta..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

COmunque non possiamo giocare senza Ibra...


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gioca fuori ruolo e lo stanno servendo solo con palle alte. Scelta inspiegabile di Pioli.



Anche Saele é fuori ruolo eppure non stanno mancando le critiche comunque.


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brahmin leao e Colombo.

Maldini fuori ruolo (e giocato male) non ha senso


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fuori ruolo?non ha azzeccato un passaggio



Costretto a giocare esclusivamente spalle alla porta o di testa... È un ragazzino agli esordi, non puoi chiedergli di inventarsi centravanti.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che robaccia. Si svegliassero nel secondo tempo o qui si arriva tranquilli ai rigori.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

colombo e diaz dentro subito. 

e leao più tardi (non so quanto abbia di autonomia). 

e ci fumiamo subito i 3 cambi per genialate di pioli.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che si fa un figurone a dare del raccomandato a Daniel. Complimenti alla mente sopraffina che l' ha detto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gioca in un ruolo che non è manco lontanamente il suo. Genialata di Pioli...



No ma la colpa è del “raccomandato” come detto da Zenos. Mica di chi lo mette fuori ruolo e di chi, giocando nel proprio ruolo, sarebbe dominante e decisivo FORSE con squadre di bassa classifica di Serie B.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dentro Leao, il belga a dx e fuori castelletto. Dentro anche Colombo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Senza attaccanti non si vincono le partite. Strana regola ma è così.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Partita tremendamente complicata. Ci vuole una giocata e anche un po' di fortuna


----------



## Baba (1 Ottobre 2020)

Davanti siamo inesistenti. Speriamo bene


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ci stava una partita del genere, non disperiamo. Nel secondo tempo la vinceremo


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che schifooooo.

Pioli stramaledetto sparisci?

In attacco non ne ha azzeccata mezza di scelta.

Dovevano giocare Colombo e Diaz per Maldini e Castillejo e Saelemskers se mai a destra!

Madonna quanto è scemo questo


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non era possibile aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso da questi giocatori.
Abbiamo una catena di destra tremenda, per il resto giochiamo senza attaccanti, loro hanno zero difficoltà a chiudere le imbucate e possono gestire il pallone senza problemi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione.
> Maldini con il calcio dei grandi ad oggi c'entra poco o niente. Palesemente inadatto al suo ruole (follia inspiegabile di Pilo) e Castillejo, che normalmente é discreto é in stato di forma orrendo. Percio anche la prestazione del spagnolo era abbastanza prevedibile, purtroppo.
> 
> Saele non fa nulla di speciale, ma almeno non combina disastri in continuazione. Saele é un 0, Maldini e Casti sono entrambi -1 come valore.



Lo ripeto: pensare di farci fare il 2020/2021 con Gallinejo e Salmonstriker è MALVAGITÀ pura e semplice.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma perché diavolo non stiamo giocando col 4 2 3 1. Chala arretrato, Maldini punta, ma che gli è preso al mister? È inspiegabile questo cambio. Dentro Leao, Colombo e Diaz e avanzasse Chala.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Senza palla a terra maldini non ha senso. Chala e castillejo delle peggiori occasioni. Alla fine l unico che si sbatte è saele. Così non la sfanghiamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Anche Saele é fuori ruolo eppure non stanno mancando le critiche comunque.



Io su di lui non ho scritto nulla. Per inciso, sta giocando più o meno come al solito, da gregario. Solo che in assenza di giocatori decisivi il suo essere solo un gregario pesa di più.


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli oggi versione giampollo


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Disastro, inguardabili


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Partita imbarazzante finora, Castillejo non può essere il nostro titolare a destra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Senza palla a terra maldini non ha senso. Chala e castillejo delle peggiori occasioni. Alla fine l unico che si sbatte è saele. Così non la sfanghiamo



Se andiamo ai rigori passiamo al 100%, ma preferirei evitare.


----------



## Djerry (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma il problema non è stato di certo l'attaccante o solo la fase terminale.

Qui è mancato del tutto il raccordo e quello che c'è dietro, la fase di preparazione, i tempi degli inserimenti, il dialogo tra i 5 centrocampisti, e soprattutto è mancata la qualità in trasmissione palla dei tre presunti leader turco, Bennacer e Kessie.

Poi Daniel ha fatto pure male (anche se la cosa più grave è che ha iniziato a sbuffare dal quinto minuto con linguaggio del corpo non positivo), ma è stato negativa la fase di costruzione a tutto tondo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Partita imbarazzante finora, Castillejo non può essere il nostro titolare a destra.



E manco Salmonstriker.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Cos'è questa mania del lancio lungo di kjaer, nemmeno fosse Bonucci? Castillejo, saelemakers e Maldini trotterellano nel nulla.

Partita preparata in modo disastroso da pioli. Dentro Colombo per carità


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Come preventivato, male tutto l'attacco. 

Saele è un giocatore di sostanza e pochissima qualità, se lo sposti dalla fascia dove può attaccare col suo piede va in difficolta. 
Maldini spalle alla porta è un pesce fuor d'acqua, oltre ad essere molto timido. 
Castillejo è il peggiore in campo, ha sbagliato quasi tutto. 
Calhanoglu non trova linee di passaggio. 

Deve mettere Colombo davanti al posto di Castillejo, spostare Maldini a sinistra e Saele a destra. Dopo 10 minuti inserire Leao al posto di Maldini. E infine provare a trovare la qualità di Diaz al posto di Saele.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Brahim Diaz può essere peggio dei due Salami?

Se sì, è grave...


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non è stato di certo l'attaccante o solo la fase terminale.
> 
> Qui è mancato del tutto il raccordo e quello che c'è dietro, la fase di preparazione, i tempi degli inserimenti, il dialogo tra i 5 centrocampisti, e soprattutto i tre presunti leader turco, Bennacer e Kessie.
> 
> Poi Daniel ha fatto pure male (anche se la cosa più grave è che ha iniziato a sbuffare dal quinto minuto con *linguaggio del corpo non positivo*), ma è stato brutta la fase di costruzione a tutto tondo.



L'ho notato anch'io.


----------



## Lambro (1 Ottobre 2020)

Per ora non uno ma tre passi dietro, non è solo questione di Maldini (inspiegabilmente messo centravanti) , non è solo questione di Castillejo che non ne ha imbroccata mezza, tutti stanno commettendo errori di appoggio, sufficenze, rallentamenti, poco coraggio.
L'unica giocata buona che abbiamo fatto ci han fermato Sale col giallo, per il resto il nulla cosmico.
Questo è non è il solito Milan , e basta un RioAve molto organizzato e molto difensivo per mandarci in crisi nera.
Tornando a Maldini, spesso non gli ho visto fare movimento quando avrebbe dovuto, passeggia, non è veramente capace di giocare lì e ci andiamo a giocare la partita decivisa con lui, questo è un errore pacchiano di Pioli, sinceramente gravissimo.
E lo dice uno che adora il nostro mister.


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stanno spingendo Daniel giù in un burrone. Si vede che non è pronto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Brahim Diaz può essere peggio dei due Salami?
> 
> Se sì, è grave...



Manco Suso era peggio di quei due. E ho detto tutto.


----------



## Wetter (1 Ottobre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Come preventivato, male tutto l'attacco.
> 
> Saele è un giocatore di sostanza e pochissima qualità, se lo sposti dalla fascia dove può attaccare col suo piede va in difficolta.
> Maldini spalle alla porta è un pesce fuor d'acqua, oltre ad essere molto timido.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Qui non è questione di giocatori singoli. In attacco non c'è il minimo riferimento


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo ai rigori passiamo al 100%, ma preferirei evitare.



e perchè scusa? i rigori sono una cosa a se...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Per chi ha giocato a calcio...capite che Leao viene dal covid e Diaz sta ancora capendo i dittami tecnici della squadra? E Colombo è pur sempre un ragazzo della primavera? Ha deciso di vincerla solo con il secondo tempo e vedremo se avrà ragione... Bruciandosi cambi...scelte...è la sua scelta...e a pioli va solo detto GRAZIE per il post-covid...ci manca il leader indiscusso Ibra...senza romagnoli...provate a chiedere a un mister di calcio e troverete la vostra risposta...


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Maldini a 18 non è pronto per questi livelli, 
fisicamente è un ragazzino delle superiori. 

Castillejo 25 anni, con il calcio va bene nelle partitelle tra amici nel dopo lavoro. 

Saelemaekers 21 anni, tanta corsa, ma controllo di palla deficitario, frenetico, forza i passaggi, confusionario. 


Ad oggi, 
Questo tridente è da serie B.


----------



## Igor91 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mettesse Leao in attacco, Maldini a sinistra e Saele a destra.
Poi Diaz a sinistra per Maldini al 60esimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e perchè scusa? i rigori sono una cosa a se...



Sui rigori Donnarumma è il migliore al mondo come statistiche. Toh, magari non al 100% ma al 90% passiamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Come preventivato, male tutto l'attacco.
> 
> Saele è un giocatore di sostanza e pochissima qualità, se lo sposti dalla fascia dove può attaccare col suo piede va in difficolta.
> Maldini spalle alla porta è un pesce fuor d'acqua, oltre ad essere molto timido.
> ...



Post perfetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non è stato di certo l'attaccante o solo la fase terminale.
> 
> Qui è mancato del tutto il raccordo e quello che c'è dietro, la fase di preparazione, i tempi degli inserimenti, il dialogo tra i 5 centrocampisti, e soprattutto è mancata la qualità in trasmissione palla dei tre presunti leader turco, Bennacer e Kessie.
> 
> Poi Daniel ha fatto pure male (anche se la cosa più grave è che ha iniziato a sbuffare dal quinto minuto con linguaggio del corpo non positivo), ma è stato negativa la fase di costruzione a tutto tondo.



Troppa frenesia. Ci siamo fatti trascinare nella partita che vogliono i portoghesi. 

Loro francamente fanno pena. Sembrano una di quelle squadre dell'est degli anni 80, quando menavano compiaciuti dall'arbitro. 

Noi siamo mancati nella precisione, ma la causa secondo me è la frenesia. Se ci calmiamo e gestiamo meglio la palla cambiamo la partita.


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Manco Suso era peggio di quei due. E ho detto tutto.



No vabeh non ho la memoria così costa, l'anno scorso con quel primo 4-4-2 con Ibra davanti e Casti al posto di suso sembrava di aver svoltato, avevamo un'ala sfigata ma che per lo meno faceva le 2 fasi...peggio di suso no
Come detto, scarso è scarso, ma il livello di queste prime giornate è inspiegabile


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Manco Suso era peggio di quei due. E ho detto tutto.



Eh sì, Castiglione manco la prende la palla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me Pioli farà il primo cambio a 15' minuti dalla fine o se siamo sotto.


----------



## mil77 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Mettesse Leao in attacco, Maldini a sinistra e Saele a destra.
> Poi Diaz a sinistra per Maldini al 60esimo.



Leao avrà al max 20 minuti di autonomia


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Per chi ha giocato a calcio...capite che Leao viene dal covid e Diaz sta ancora capendo i dittami tecnici della squadra? E Colombo è pur sempre un ragazzo della primavera? Ha deciso di vincerla solo con il secondo tempo e vedremo se avrà ragione... Bruciandosi cambi...scelte...è la sua scelta...e a pioli va solo detto GRAZIE per il post-covid...ci manca il leader indiscusso Ibra...senza romagnoli...provate a chiedere a un mister di calcio e troverete la vostra risposta...




Non si vive di rendita nel calcio, 
sei sempre sotto giudizio, com’è giusto che sia. 

Io avrei preferito partire con altri giocatori per tentare il massimo subito, 
Maldini prima punta non ha senso. 
Castillejo non dovrebbe mai giocare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> No vabeh non ho la memoria così costa, l'anno scorso con quel primo 4-4-2 con Ibra davanti e Casti al posto di suso sembrava di aver svoltato, avevamo un'ala sfigata ma che per lo meno faceva le 2 fasi...peggio di suso no
> Come detto, scarso è scarso, ma il livello di queste prime giornate è inspiegabile



Fuoco di paglia, il vero Gallinejo purtroppo non era quello. Non so se sia peggio di Suso al 100%, quello che so è che infliggere ai tifosi e alla squadra un’annata intera con Gallinejo e Salmonstriker sarebbe MAL... vabbè ormai lo sapete cosa sarebbe.


----------



## Ambrole (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho visto il primo tempo, mi connetto ora, ma dove sta giocando Maldini???? Centravanti?? E perché?? Non ha nessuna caratteristica per coprire quel ruolo


----------



## mil77 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Partitaccia come era facilmente prevedibile quando si gioca contro i portoghesi. Secondo me qualsiasi cambio non modificherà l'andamento del match. L'unica speranza è leao negli ultimi 20 minuti o indovinare un tiro da fuori area


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Troppa frenesia. Ci siamo fatti trascinare nella partita che vogliono i portoghesi.
> 
> Loro francamente fanno pena. Sembrano una di quelle squadre dell'est degli anni 80, quando menavano compiaciuti dall'arbitro.
> 
> Noi siamo mancati nella precisione, ma la causa secondo me è la frenesia. Se ci calmiamo e gestiamo meglio la palla cambiamo la partita.



Effettivamente la cosa che mi ha più colpito è stata la poca precisione dei passaggi e anche la poca gestione della palla..sempre a forzare la verticalizzazione..ma senza ibra e Rebic non lo puoi fare questo tipo di gioco..dovevamo salire con il palleggio ma quando hai Saelemaekers (che ricordo essere un terzino), Castillejo e Maldini che sbagliano il 90% dei passaggi si fa dura arrivare a tirare in porta..


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fuoco di paglia, il vero Gallinejo purtroppo non era quello. Non so se sia peggio di Suso al 100%, quello che so è che infliggere ai tifosi e alla squadra un’annata intera con Gallinejo e Salmonstriker sarebbe ma... vabbè ormai lo sapete cosa sarebbe.



Avevi dubbi? Castillejo è un abominio


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Entra Diaz


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi per questa partita farei volentieri a cambio con l'attacco dello Spezia.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Maldini a 18 non è pronto per questi livelli,
> fisicamente è un ragazzino delle superiori.
> 
> Castillejo 25 anni, con il calcio va bene nelle partitelle tra amici nel dopo lavoro.
> ...



Saele è lo straccio che metti nel lavandino di una villa lussuosissima, un tappo, può andare come no, ma lo devi mettere nel lavandino dorato di una villa (squadra forte e con un identità tecnica precisa) altrimenti finirà nello scarico pure lui come tutti gli altri.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ha tolto castillejo... ottimo.

Poi metti leao e vinciamola.

Speriamo sia l'ultima del cesso spagnolo


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

*Fuori Castellitto dentro Diaz*


----------



## mil77 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Pioli farà il primo cambio a 15' minuti dalla fine o se siamo sotto.



No Casti lo toglie subito dai. È inguardabile e gioca x loro...


----------



## Davidoff (1 Ottobre 2020)

Castillejo e Saele insieme non possono giocare, sono esterni che in attacco danno poco o nulla. Maldini male, grosso sbaglio puntare su di lui invece che su Colombo.

Comunque se non riusciamo a battere nemmeno sti scappati di casa dobbiamo vergognarci, Napoli e Atalanta li avrebbero già sotterrati di gol. La partita di oggi è la dimostrazione che siamo ancora indietro rispetto alle contender per il quarto posto, d'altronde quando non riesci a comprare un esterno decente da secoli non puoi lamentarti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Avevi dubbi? Castillejo è un abominio



Qualche dubbio lo avevo, ma sto qui veramente in Serie B con l’Edilnord farebbe FORSE cinque/sei goal e altrettanti assist. E ripeto, FORSE, e se anche accadesse potrebbe accadere solo finché l’Edilnord resta in Serie B.


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Io pero non butto tutta la melma a Daniel Maldini, esordio fuori ruolo in una partita fondamentale, pazzia.

Ho visto anche due numeri a inizio partita, non era la sua partita e soprattutto ruolo.

Ti aspetto in campionato in partite meno complicate e già avviate in positivo


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ps è palese che serva un esterno destro...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sto Niang ride sempre? Da prendere a sberle a volte


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Niente il centravanti non lo vuole inserire.


----------



## Walker (1 Ottobre 2020)

Inspiegabile la scelta di Maldini titolare in una partita decisiva, speriamo Pioli sia rinsavito nell'intervallo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Primo cambio per sistemare una formazione iniziale disastrosa. Ci vorra un altro cambio (fuori Maldini, al piu presto) per vedere una squadra con un minimo di senso.

Che disastro di Pioli oggi.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

bene l'uscita della gallina , ma mo abbiamo la squadra dei trequartisti


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma come si fa a far palla alta a Maldini??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Inspiegabile la scelta di Maldini titolare in una partita decisiva, speriamo Pioli sia rinsavito nell'intervallo



Solo in parte...Fuori Casti, dentro Diaz a sinistra e Saele spostato a destra.
Squadra un po piu sensata ma comunque sempre assurde perche siamo senza punta con un Maldini che in quella posizione non sa minimamente cosa fare.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Niang ride sempre? Da prendere a sberle a volte



Tonali infastidito


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma cos'è oggi stata mania di tirare da casa propria su punizione?


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brahim più ordinato, ma serve la punta


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è oggi stata mania di tirare da casa propria su punizione?



Forse per il vento


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Poi vogliamo dire un’altra cosa? Ci manca Theo. È molto migliorato dietro ma il suo rendimento davanti è terribilmente normalizzato, e questo da mesi e mesi.

Lui era un altro che spostava gli equilibri.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo Brahim


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Oh finalmente gran spunto di diaz


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

È un peperino però Diaz, poi si gira in un fazzoletto


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

bravo brahim


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gooooooaaaaaaaalllllll.


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Saele


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

*Goooooooooooooolllll

Saele*


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Daje! Salmonstriker!


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

E andiamooooooo


----------



## R41D3N (1 Ottobre 2020)

Saeleee


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Goooolll saeleeeeee


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

E Saele ci zittisce tutti.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Saele!!!!


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile !


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Salamellaaaa


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Manco lui lo sa...

Ma va benissimo così. Daje


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Daaaaai!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brahim Diaz in 4 minuti e 30 secondi ha gia fatto piu cose degne di nota di Casti in 45 minuti.



Salmonstriker! Se inizia a segnare compie finalmente la trasformazione in Fabio Borini


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Goooooollll Saeleeeeeeeeeeeeeee....meno male....si becca tanta di quella melma a ogni partita


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

Menomale va, bravo Alexis.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sono bastati 3 minuti di diaz


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Benissimo ora non abbiamo più l’obbligo di anticipare i cambi.

Brahim partito benissimo


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Alexis


----------



## rednero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Saelemaekers, il migliore davanti


----------



## mil77 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dai Saeleeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Chiudiamola subito


----------



## Walker (1 Ottobre 2020)

Meno male


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Turco in versione pre lockdown...


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calha stasera super opaco


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahaha ma io lo apprezzo, come seconda linea per me può rimanere quanto vuole

Diaz subito aggiunto gran frizzantezza


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il secondo lo fa Daniel


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Daje! Salmonstriker!



Tolto quella disgrazia di Gangbangllinejo è rifiorito pure lui.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che tappo lì davanti Castellitto.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

azzo ,Bravo Diaz e Saele che si spende


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brahim falso nueve,magari diventa il nostro Mertens.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Theo....ha perso il passo porcaccia la miseria....


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Diaz ha cambiato la partita.


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Diaz migliore in campo dopo solo 9 minuti


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

cosa vuol dire la formazione e l'allenatore..........

è il 50% in meno della squadra se è scarso...


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Diaz altra cosa rispetto agli altri.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Diaz cmq ha dato la sveglia lì davanti.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma che piedino e visione di gioco che ha Brahim Diaz


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Saele tutto un altro giocatore a dx.
Incredibile come Pioli conosca poco i suoi giocatori


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tolto quella disgrazia di Gangbangllinejo è rifiorito pure lui.



ha riportato 3 giocatori nel loro ruolo. mica poco


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

una volta quello frizzantino era Casti ,menomale che c'è Brahim


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

calabria col sinisto!!!!

che cesso...


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia anche loro in attacco sono una roba da horror


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2020)

La marcatura di Gabbia su Quentin Tarantino, mamma mia...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque è davvero incredibile il potenziale del "Real Madrid" anche se loro hanno la filosofia dei giocatori pronti.. praticamente le loro "riserve delle riserve" sono acquisti sempre che si rivelano ottimi.. Huntellar a parte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha riportato 3 giocatori nel loro ruolo. mica poco



Eh direi.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria ha il sinistro freezato, a casa invece di mettere i cubetti di ghiaccio nel bicchiere ci mette le dita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> calabria col sinisto!!!!
> 
> che cesso...



Salmonstriker come riserva potrebbe pure starci, Gallinejo va spedito su Proxima Centauri as soon as fucking possible.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questi comunque sono veramente scarsi


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque questi farebbero fatica a salire dalla B alla A quì in Italia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Calabria ha il sinistro freezato, a casa invece di mettere i cubetti di ghiaccio nel bicchiere ci mette le dita.



AhahahahahahahAhahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Anche Theo comunque oggi molto poco brillante


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Turco assente ingiustificato stasera


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque siamo una squadra che non si tira indietro se c'è da lottare. Se la partita si mette sulla rissa ci siamo.
È un bel pregio. Si vede che c'è un bel gruppo gestito bene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questi menano comunque


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brahim tanta roba.


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stasera Diaz è imprendibile


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brahim Diaz tatticamente ha spaccato la partita. signori, che giocatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

il controllo a seguire nel calcio è tutto. lo diceva sempre anche altafini.

diaz deve giocare CENTRALE. pioli impara per favore


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

gia ride Niang


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Brahim Diaz tatticamente ha spaccato la partita. signori, che giocatore.



Mi devo ricredere..stasera determinante


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

Hanno 5-6 ammoniti, bisogna puntare l'uomo, dai Diaz e leao


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

prepariamo la frusta per leao?


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

io leao lo avrei messo in fascia e lasciato diaz centrale...


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Oh ma nessun doppio giallo ancora? assurdo


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa entrava...


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Andava dentro, che sfiga.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

peccato


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque manca anche un vice di Theo


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2020)

si sarebbe insaccata all'incrocio quella punizione,peccato


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma non è possibile


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Eccolo


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

'Sti cani maledetti.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco

Pareggio del Rio Mare


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dalla fascia di Calabria, strano.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Fuack


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci posso credere....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che rogna. Primo tiro in porta praticamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

1 tiro 1 gol


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Per carità uscire contro questi sarebbe una debacle inaccettabile


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

E vabbè, tiro dell'anno del solito Carneade.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

adesso si mette davvero malissimo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

maledetti, vedi se non finiamo ai supplementari con sti schifosi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

1 tiro, 1 gol... ma porca....


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Eccallà, te pareva


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dalla fascia di Calabria, strano.



Ma infatti, chi se lo sarebbe mai creso?
No ma un terzino destro non ci serve.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Quando puntano Calabria già mi vedo il gol automatico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Jesus Christ Superstar. Per non dire altro.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il goal è tutto del portiere...ha tagliato la squadra in due...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dai Leao! Facce Tarzan!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Penso sia finita. Non ne abbiamo più.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Se usciamo con il tonno Rio mare guarda


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brutti presagi... aiuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

da quando ha spostato diaz sulla fascia.. il nulla.

pioli disastroso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque ripeto, aver perso l’apporto offensivo di Theo da mesi e mesi è un problema non da poco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sti qua hanno i due centrali ammoniti, possibile che non riusciamo a sfondare e farne cacciare uno?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque ripeto, aver perso l’apporto offensivo di Theo da mesi e mesi è un problema non da poco.



Si è dannatamente normalizzato.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

dobbiamo cambiare fidanzata a Theo


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao come al solito immondo


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

non mi è piaciuto molto theo. è che non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma buttar dentro colombo no ?


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sto per rimpiangere Maldini...
Ma leao?


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dobbiamo cambiare fidanzata a Theo



Che ci vedrà poi in quella, boh...


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Situazione drammatica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

dentro colombo fuori niang.

immondo


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che schifo Leao e non vogliono prendere un Petagna qualsiasi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> non mi è piaciuto molto theo. è che non ci sono alternative.



Theo è migliorato abissalmente in fase difensiva, il guaio è che pare che ciò che ha guadagnato in fase difensiva l’abbia perso tutto in fase offensiva.

Non dico che davanti ormai valga un Rodriguez perché sarebbe una bestemmia, ma non è nemmeno un decimo di ciò che era lo scorso anno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Si stanno materializzando tutti i miei incubi


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Messi sotto dal rio mare... Vabbè...


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non possiamo pensare di andare ai supplementari


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Alla lunga i limiti della rosa emergono..non si possono giocare 5 partite in 2 settimane conciati così...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra o non Ibra, oggi stiamo facendo una partita vergognosa


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli che guarda in basso contro questi che nessuno conosce la dice lunga


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Ottobre 2020)

Theo se non ha voglia di giocare lo dica..irritante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi, occhio che questa EL é stregata.

Prima i squalificano,
Poi l’anno dopo arriviamo sesti, ma la settima vince la coppa Italia e ci costringe ai preliminari.
Rebic che deve scontare 3 giornate prese con l’Eintracht
Leao reduce dal Covid
Ibra con il Covid.

Questi che fanno 1 tiro e fanno un gol...


I segni, sono segni...


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (1 Ottobre 2020)

come siamo messi mamma mia. pensate se avessimo preso il tottenham.


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stiamo andando tutti in paura...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao mamma mia


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, occhio che questa EL é stregata.
> 
> Prima i squalificano,
> Poi l’anno dopo arriviamo sesti, ma la settima vince la coppa Italia e ci costringe ai preliminari.
> ...



Se non è destino, vorrà dire che come al solito giocheremo il campionato pensando a gestire le forze mentre le concorrenti giocano ogni 3 giorni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, occhio che questa EL é stregata.
> 
> Prima i squalificano,
> Poi l’anno dopo arriviamo sesti, ma la settima vince la coppa Italia e ci costringe ai preliminari.
> ...



È il Milan ad essere stregato: Guttman ci fa seghe a due mani.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

sti tiri da lontano o sei Mascara o non li fai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ok gli scarsi della rosa, ma una prestazione così da Theo Hernandez è inaccettabile dai.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok gli scarsi della rosa, ma una prestazione così da Theo Hernandez è inaccettabile dai.



ma pure chala stasera un ectoplasma.


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo il 90esimo ci sono direttamente i rigori?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

È stregata, già vedo la sconfitta ai rigori


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Theo è migliorato abissalmente in fase difensiva, il guaio è che pare che ciò che ha guadagnato in fase difensiva l’abbia perso tutto in fase offensiva.
> 
> Non dico che davanti ormai valga un Rodriguez perché sarebbe una bestemmia, ma non è nemmeno un decimo di ciò che era lo scorso anno.



Non è questo, è che gioca sempre.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Theo se non ha voglia di giocare lo dica..irritante



Voglio sperare che sia coinvolto nello schifo generale e che non si sia seduto sugli allori della scorsa stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok gli scarsi della rosa, ma una prestazione così da Theo Hernandez è inaccettabile dai.



è il collettivo che non sta girando, peccato perché dopo il vantaggio sembravamo in controllo


----------



## malos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tutti ampiamente sotto alle prestazioni abituali, Pioli poi ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo Hauge compriamo anche questo Giraldes?


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Dopo il 90esimo ci sono direttamente i rigori?



Supplementari


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ora sull'ala c ha messo la turca............. lo fa apposta?


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Dopo Hauge compriamo anche questo Giraldes?



Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli, maledetto idiota, che stai facendo?


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Senza Ibra siamo dei veri cessi.


----------



## malos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il colmo sarebbe perdere ai rigori e domenica distrutti 0 punti


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che occasione per loro...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Santo Dio...


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia se non ci svegliamo alla svelta questi ci sodomizzano


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mammamia...Che disastro!


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma come si fa??


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo...stavamo pre prendere il 2-1 al 91°


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli ha toppato stasera. Non puoi mettere Maldini prima punta fin dall'inizio diamine, è una partita decisiva non un amichevole estiva.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

abbiamo 4 giocatori in croce e ce la portiamo ai supplementari


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma il terzo cambio ? sveglia padre pioli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Inaccettabile andare ai supplementari, inaccettabile


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Diaz è un c0llione non la passa mai!


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Ottobre 2020)

Inspiegabile perché Chala non abbia giocato da trequartista. Mezzala prima esterno poi, come nel passato. Comunque stiamo scoppiati


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ai supplementari col RIo Mare. Che vergogna


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, occhio che questa EL é stregata.
> 
> Prima i squalificano,
> Poi l’anno dopo arriviamo sesti, ma la settima vince la coppa Italia e ci costringe ai preliminari.
> ...


 Però anche due gol mangiati dagli avversari al 90'..


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Supplementari....che tristezza


----------



## davoreb (1 Ottobre 2020)

oggi veramente male. speriamo in un goal fortunoso.


----------



## malos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questi poi han già buttato fuori i turchi ai rigori.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo ai supplementari grazie a Pioli... ricordiamolo.

E vediamo le ripercussioni in campionato ora.

Stramaledetto


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Andare ai supplementari contro il Rio Ave è vergognoso.
Indipendentemente da come finirà stasera, si sveglino sul mercato.
Terzino destro, ala destra sono imprescindibili.


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2020)

non ci voleva un'altra mezz'ora


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo una rogna e una sfiga addosso allucinante ma è meritata, siamo questi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Saele distrutto, speriamo metta Colombo con Leao o Diaz a destra.
Se mette Krunic oggi si va verso un disastro


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

pioli mi ha portato alla mente gattuso. un orrore. sono stra incacchiato


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Una partita veramente brutta, preparata male e gestita peggio. 
Il Rio Mare  credo sia più scarso del Bodo e forse pure dello Shamrock ROvers. Noi in campo non ci siamo non saprei proprio a chi dare la sufficienza, a parte Diaz.


----------



## David Drills (1 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Siamo ai supplementari grazie a Pioli... ricordiamolo.
> 
> E vediamo le ripercussioni in campionato ora.
> 
> Stramaledetto


Che ripercussioni vuoi avere? Giochiamo a Milano contro lo Spezia, poi c'è la sosta.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

La squadra è quella che è. Non puoi fare ste figure contro sti scappati di casa. Poi sento parlare di tabelle per la champions. Ma per cortesia.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra è un'assenza pesante, ma queste sono partite da stravincere senza se e ma. Delusione grandissima stasera, speriamo bene per il risultato finale.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

ora che cambio facciamo ? abbiamo il solo Colombo e poi i due centrocampisti


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi come la vedete? Ce la facciamo?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brutta brutta, speriamo di sfangarla. Senza Ibra e Rebic siamo pochissima roba, soprattutto caratterialmente. Dei pulcini bagnati.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dai ragazzi, un ultimo sforzo!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come la vedete? Ce la facciamo?


Dobbiamo farcela, in questi casi devono prevalere l'orgoglio e la dignità.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Che ripercussioni vuoi avere? Giochiamo a Milano contro lo Spezia, poi c'è la sosta.



Pensi che il rio sia superiore allo spezia?


----------



## sottoli (1 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Siamo ai supplementari grazie a Pioli... ricordiamolo.
> 
> E vediamo le ripercussioni in campionato ora.
> 
> Stramaledetto



Non che Leao abbia brillato...siamo proprio poca roba senza Ibra e rebic


----------



## mil77 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Saele distrutto, speriamo metta Colombo con Leao o Diaz a destra.
> Se mette Krunic oggi si va verso un disastro



L'unico da mettere potrebbe essere tonali. Colombo adesso non servirebbe a nulla...giocare con leao e diaz in fascia i supplementari sarebbere un rischio enorme


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

che scandalo.


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora che cambio facciamo ? abbiamo il solo Colombo e poi i due centrocampisti



Metterà Krunic per il belga..
Rigoristi Calhanoglu, Kessie, Diaz, più due tra Theo, Bennacer, Leao e Krunic..


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma la nostra è l'unica partita che è andata ai supplementari?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (1 Ottobre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come la vedete? Ce la facciamo?



ok, ma una volta per uno.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

grande assist di Kessie, finita


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Metterà Krunic per il belga..
> Rigoristi Calhanoglu, Kessie, Diaz, più due tra Theo, Bennacer, Leao e Krunic..



lo credo anche io purtroppo


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come la vedete? Ce la facciamo?



serve qualche giocata individuale per sbloccarla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbe, incredibile Siamo fuori


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Donnarumma ha una media tiri gol incredibile


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Senza parole.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci voglio credere maledizione !!!!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che vergogna! Sto Gelson sembrava Messi, ha umiliato la difesa. Ma allora???


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tutti a casa, giusto così.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che vergogna


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo sotto dopo 30 secondi...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Rio Mare in vantaggio

Che vergogna


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2020)

Finita dai


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non è possibile. Non ci credo.


----------



## smallball (1 Ottobre 2020)

Addio


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Spero sia chiaro che usciamo contro una squadra estremamente scarsa


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ok possiamo lasciarne qualcuno in portogallo? A cominciare dal mister.


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

O mio dio


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che disastro


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Andate a fare in culo.

Vergognosi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tutti a casa, giusto così.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna



.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

E quando segniamo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stagione finita


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

finita


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

stagione finita al 1° ottobre, complimenti. 

eh ma per i 4 posti champions ci siamo anche noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Se non é un segno del destino questo...


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Altro partitone di Leao.


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

E' andata..siamo crollati, e direi che ci sta pure..questi ragazzini in piena emergenza hanno fatto già troppo.


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Disfatta clamorosa..rischia di mandare a rotoli tutto il nostro campionato..


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Meglio arrivare decimi e non qualificarsi alle competizioni, se bisogna scrivere pagine così vergognose per gli almanacchi.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Io non ho parole


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che vergogna. Senza Ibra siamo zero.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Se non esoneriamo subito Pioli finisce male!

Sapete che è cosi

Datemi Rangnick!


----------



## Devil man (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credooo daiiii


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao è entrato per farsi una passeggiata


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Altro partitone di Leao.



Dov'è il tizio che nel primo tempo lo invocava come il Messia?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Manca mezz'ora e già la buttiamo lunga, è palesemente finita


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

giustissimo... meritano loro.

abbiamo 15M in porta, 35 in panchina ed altri 15 fermi per covid. fate voi......


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Senza Ibra non segniamo purtroppo. C'è da dire che da una parte ce lo meritiamo, soprattutto Pioli che ha messo una formazione FOLLE. E finora, io l'ho quasi sempre difeso...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leah ci sarebbe da ridere se non ci fosse da piangere


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che sta facendo Leao? cooosa?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Basta sto Leao


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque é sempre lo stesso discorso. Finche un nostro allenatore prova di usare quelli che ha nel modo migliore, si vedono miglioramenti. Nel momento che l'allenatore decide di fare il fenomeno veniamo castigati subito.

Con tutte le assenza e la sfortuna (2 gol subiti su 2 tiri)...ma oggi Pioli ha toppato alla grande buttando via un intero tempo con una formazione inammissibile.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna santa quello va venduto prima ancora che finiscano i supplementari


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nooo non serve un vice Ibra c'è Leao


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Leao che inciampa sul pallone in area!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

giustamente non volendo fare mercato il diktat era uscire


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che figura barbina...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Niang...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbé dai, imbarazzante..

questi comunque sono i risultati di quasi dieci anni fuori dal calcio che conta..palesemente non siamo abituati a gare secche dove la tensione gioca brutti scherzi..

Non mi stupisce che siamo emersi bene nel post lock down con meno pressione..


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Eh ma il vice Ibra non serve

Eh ma per scucire 1€ dobbiamo aspettare il passaggio del turno.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna il turco...


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

quando si dice che un vice ibra serve.....non è per capriccio.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra può sodomizzare quel maiale di Leao? Grazie.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa partita sancisce il ritorno a chi siamo realmente.

Segnatevelo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calhanoglu che crossa di collo nel area di rigore. Ok.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dove sono quelli che dicevano che non bisogna avercela con la Roma e non è importante arrivare quarti o quinti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

non ci posso credere. Rimontati e sconfitti da una squadra di dopolavoristi


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Si è spento anche brahim


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, imbarazzante..
> 
> questi comunque sono i risultati di quasi dieci anni fuori dal calcio che conta..palesemente non siamo abituati a gare secche dove la tensione gioca brutti scherzi..
> 
> Non mi stupisce che siamo emersi bene nel post lock down con meno pressione..



Esatto

Anche contro il Bodo una prestazione immonda


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sti scarpari sembrano il Barça contro di noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Questa partita sancisce il ritorno a chi siamo realmente.
> 
> Segnatevelo



E sancisce anche che avevo ragione sul tuo pupillo Leao...no ma scommetto che è colpa di pioli anche se sto bimbominkia fa defecare..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

non abbiamo le palle.


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Leao è già morto??? Sta passeggiando!!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Qui parte il lento e inesorabile cammino di Pioli verso l'esonero


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Una scelta come un dilettante ai livelli di Daniel Maldini messo prima punta (e non è neanche il suo ruolo) titolare, in una gara del genere, è una delle cose più orripilanti mai fatte da un allenatore. Se non aveva quel cognome "pesante", secondo me, neanche avrebbe toccato campo. Magari avremmo comunque fatto schifo, però è stato un segno di follia ed immaturità da parte di Pioli.


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma Leao è già morto??? Sta passeggiando!!!!



Cmq leao è stato messo in campo con una settimana di allenamenti ? Errore clamoroso


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Si è spento anche brahim



per forza lo ha spostato.....


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Da quando è entrato sto Niang, il disastro


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna Santa leao


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao NON STA IN PIEDI


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che palle Leao ma stai in piedi


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao sparati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao fatti sodomizzare da un sieropositivo, grazie.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Basta!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao non sta in piedi, Calabria purtroppo oggi é tornato quello ammirati negli ultimi anni


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Se leao vede ancora il campo dopo oggi è uno scandalo


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

si vede gia a bordocampo che non è concentrato , ma cosa vi aspettate


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

mi spiace ma non si vede come si possa pareggiare.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gestione vergognosa di questi preliminari, a 'sto punto credo lo abbiano fatto apposta giusto per uscire subito.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

è tornato il vecchio milan, non si corre per niente


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa partita la riprendiamo solo con un autogol in stile Spal-Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Metti il fratello di Balotelli che è dentro al Grande Fratello e farebbe meglio di Leao.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao non sta in piedi


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Colombo e il fuorigioco


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ibra a casa si starà mangiando il telecomando dalla rabbia


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2020)

Se l'obiettivo era uscire, ci stanno riuscendo benissimo


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Diaz l'unico che sta giocando a pallone.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Palesemente andata, non segnano manco se giocano fino a domani mattina


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calha ti prego segna, fai una cosa giusta una volta


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gabbia alla Sandro Nesta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non abbiamo fatto un tiro verso la porta in questo primo tempo supplementare, nemmeno uno.

Anzi, in tutta la partita il loro portiere non ha fatto una parata degna di nota.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sti animali qua mi faranno crepare anzitempo.

Se volevo fare sta vita tifavo Lazzie, bestie!

Almeno lo avrei saputo fin da piccolo, non si vince mai un catso e l’unico obiettivo è finire davanti alla Riomma e vincere il derby. Ma vivere così da milanista, come sto vivendo da dieci anni, è contro natura.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non segneremmo manco giocando per dieci giorni di fila


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Qui siamo a livelli del Rosenborg per chi se lo ricorda.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Povero Ibrahimovic.

E meno male che c'avevamo gente che in due partite fatte bene s'è beccata la top-playerite e guadagnata valutazioni da capogiro.

Eh, caro gabri, la memoria gioca brutti scherzi, e fa tornare in vita brutti mostri.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non segneremmo manco giocando per dieci giorni di fila


.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2020)

Devono perderla loro questa partita, non non siamo in grado di pareggiarla


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tutto ciò è terrificante. Non ci credo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Prima parata seria al 105'


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Maldini esonera Pioliiiii


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il Milan senza Ibra e Rebic è robetta. Anzi robaccia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sto cadendo nella rassegnazione....


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Povero Ibrahimovic.
> 
> E meno male che c'avevamo gente che in due partite fatte bene s'è beccata la top-playerite e guadagnata valutazioni da capogiro.
> 
> Eh, caro gabri, la memoria gioca brutti scherzi, e fa tornare in vita brutti mostri.



Tutti miracolati da Ibra, ovviamente. A partire dal turco. Si vede quanto valgono, senza Ibra...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

E anche se fosse un gol è per i rigori, uno sfacelo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Primo obiettivo stagionale fallito. Vedrete che all'altro non ci andremo nemmeno vicino


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Povero Ibrahimovic.
> 
> E meno male che c'avevamo gente che in due partite fatte bene s'è beccata la top-playerite e guadagnata valutazioni da capogiro.
> 
> Eh, caro gabri, la memoria gioca brutti scherzi, e fa tornare in vita brutti mostri.



turca merita il rinnovo al rialzo, ricordi?


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sono bastate tre partite senza ibra e si sono dimenticati come si gioca


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Qui siamo a livelli del Rosenborg per chi se lo ricorda.



Magari..quella era CL almeno...anche se la vergogna f enorme per il tempo..


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa partita l'abbiamo persa un po' fisicamente e un po' mentalmente. Si vedeva fin dall'inizio che non avevamo il passo.


----------



## Walker (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non sto digerendo la pizza mangiata due ore fa.
E ho detto tutto.


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

purtroppo è un boomerang.....non si farà nulla sul mercato.....però nei primi quattro è dura arrivarci così......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ripeto: Siamo una squadra che in ogni partita di questa stagione ha sofferto da cani nel secondo tempo a causa di una condizione precaria. 
Il nostro allenatore come cavolo puo pensare che sia una buona idea di regalare il primo tempo al Rio Ave con una formazione assurda sperando in un buon secondo tempo? Siamo morti in campo e tutto cio non é sorprendente.
Mi fa una rabbia spaventosa...Puntare sul secondo tempo porta rischi come quelli che ci stanno costando la stagione. Una vergogna.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stagione da riprogrammare.

4231 cadrà come un castello di sabbia.

Siamo quelli pre covid, non si scappa


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Primo obiettivo stagionale fallito. Vedrete che all'altro non ci andremo nemmeno vicino


Temo anche io. Atalanta è di un altro pianeta, ma se siamo questi la nostra dimensione è lottare per metà classifica.


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sandrino non so cosa puoi fare dalla tua posizione ma ti prego salvaci!!!


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Criticate Leao...vi ricordo che il covid è una malattia respiratoria...ha saltato 20-25 giorni...


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Le dichiarazioni che dovrebbe fare Pioli:

"Ci dobbiamo vergognare, io per primo. Arrivederci"

Fine.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

io vorrei sapere che tipo di preparazione abbiamo fatto, siam passati da essere quelli che correvano e pressavano alti al solito milan degli ultimi anni


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

PIoli non mi faceva così arrabbiare dal derby


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

quando tornano a milano ibra li appende al muro uno per uno, a partire dalla turca.


----------



## smallball (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao veramente osceno


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2020)

adesso si è deciso a togliere Kessie che giocava da fermo ormai


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria è un orrore.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma quanto è scarso Calabria!?!?!?!? basta


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ci dobbiamo nascondere


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria che crossa senza guardare


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Basta Niang. Basta per Dio


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che sfiga


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Passaggio perfetto di Calabria al loro portiere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma leao una cosa giusta facesse, UNA

è come giocare 10 contro 11


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

maledetto Leao.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ne ha azzeccata una sto nero biondo che fa impazzire il mondo


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sogno il gol di Bobo Colombo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Criticate Leao...vi ricordo che il covid è una malattia respiratoria...ha saltato 20-25 giorni...



Proprio per quello non me la sento di criticarlo, si vede palesemente che al massimo poteva fare 20-30 minuti oggi.
Praticamente non sta neanche piu in piedi.


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

La turca stasera è tornato il solito cesso che offendo da anni


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Entrato bene tonali


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Odio diaz


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trauma sportivo. Più un supplizio lungo 30 minuti fino al 120 minuti.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Basta Niang! Basta! Maledetto


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Colombo mai visto


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che fa miao?


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sparate a Leao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che fa Leao? Tonali gli ha fatto un filtrante sublime!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo scarsi e stanchi tutto quello che volete, ma se non entrava Leao la vincevamo


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao scandaloso... ha problemi sto ragazzo


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao che guarda passare una gran palla di tonali

Ho finito gli insulti


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bidonao


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

ha qualche problema Leao nel cervello


----------



## Manue (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma vuole andare via Leao?


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

No ma è incredibile non ho mai visto uno che ha sbagliato tutto ma dico tutto come questo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Leao si è venduto la partita ai suoi connazionali?


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo scarsi e stanchi tutto quello che volete, ma se non entrava Leao la vincevamo



Lo penso anche io


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

no. c'è confusione.....non si vede come si possa pareggiare.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao proprio non c'e.

Calhanoglu oggi é tornato #laturca.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma come leao non è il pupillo di ibra?


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Siamo scarsi e stanchi tutto quello che volete, ma se non entrava Leao la vincevamo



Errore clamoroso. Pioli doveva fare presente alla società che non era pronto e dovevamo arrivare alla partita con un altro giocatore offensivo. Abbiamo preso Hauge che non era comunque impiegabile.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti miracolati da Ibra, ovviamente. A partire dal turco. Si vede quanto valgono, senza Ibra...





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> turca merita il rinnovo al rialzo, ricordi?





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Siamo leggerini davanti. Proprio come potere offensivo e malignità con l'avversario.
> 
> Speriamo, partita fondamentale, ed ho proprio l'impressione che sarà durissima.
> 
> Visti i risvolti di qualificazione, economici, immunità dalle defezioni e autostima, questa è forse la partita più importante dell'anno.



Avete detto tutto voi, compreso il mio alter-ego.


----------



## markjordan (1 Ottobre 2020)

tipica partita dentro fuori degli ultimi anni , c'e' di tutto
da quel miracolo sulla punizione di chala me la sono vista brutta


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

9 minuti di agonia


----------



## malos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Niang in confronto era Van Basten.


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa squadra senza Ibra non arriverà sopra il Genoa.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

E' finita...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sono cattolico ma Leao mi sta facendo rivalutare la 194. BESTIA!


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Game over, è finita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che idiozia assoluta di Kjaer.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vedrete quanto ci costerà pioli quest'anno...

Che vergogna


----------



## R41D3N (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non la riprendiamo più, è chiaro. Questa sconfitta avrà ripercussioni a 360 gradi. Pregiudica una stagione che ancora deve iniziare. Sono basito


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma vaffa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questi preliminari a questo punto meglio non giocarli proprio. Ci distruggono solo mentalmente


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

I giocatori cosiddetti top si sono sciolti nella partita che conta


----------



## malos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Io vado a dormire sono distrutto.


----------



## David Drills (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa eliminazione è colpa della società, che ha pensato "prima di fare mercato vediamo se ci qualifichiamo" anzichè colmare i buchi di questa rosa e qualificarsi in scioltezza contro questa banda di pescatori.

VERGOGNA


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gabbia testa storta


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

gabbia deve imparare a spizzarla però....


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Io stacco.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto Gabbia, centrasse la porta una maledetta volta nella sua vita


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Questa eliminazione è colpa della società, che ha pensato "prima di fare mercato vediamo se ci qualifichiamo" anzichè colmare i buchi di questa rosa e qualificarsi in scioltezza contro questa banda di pescatori.
> 
> VERGOGNA



esattamente, una roba che non ho capito


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

queste partite si vincono con i muscoli. entri in campo è uccidi gli avversari. BAKAYOKO

con leao, diaz, maldini e pippette così non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Ottobre 2020)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Non la riprendiamo più, è chiaro. Questa sconfitta avrà ripercussioni a 360 gradi. Pregiudica una stagione che ancora deve iniziare. Sono basito


Da tifoso, siamo ai livelli di staccare la spina e non scherzo.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sparati pure tu Theo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Questa eliminazione è colpa della società, che ha pensato "prima di fare mercato vediamo se ci qualifichiamo" anzichè colmare i buchi di questa rosa e qualificarsi in scioltezza contro questa banda di pescatori.
> 
> VERGOGNA



Guarda che il nostro allenatore é partito con Castillejo al posto di Diaz e Daniel Maldini punta centrale alla prima partita ufficiale da titolare (fuoriruolo). La societa sicuramente non é assente di colpe, ma oggi Pioli l'ha combinata grossa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

4 giorni per comprare 9 giocatori qui


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Questa eliminazione è colpa della società, che ha pensato "prima di fare mercato vediamo se ci qualifichiamo" anzichè colmare i buchi di questa rosa e qualificarsi in scioltezza contro questa banda di pescatori.
> 
> VERGOGNA



E ora, COME E' GIUSTO CHE SIA, se la prendono nel culetto.


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che fa Leao?ride?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bho ragà io stasera sono quasi per lasciare già qui la stagione. Preferisco stare senza calcio che viverla ancora così


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sparati Niang


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Questa eliminazione è colpa della società, che ha pensato "prima di fare mercato vediamo se ci qualifichiamo" anzichè colmare i buchi di questa rosa e qualificarsi in scioltezza contro questa banda di pescatori.
> 
> VERGOGNA



La colpa è tutta dello strozzino che piuttosto che metterci la grana si farebbe ricostruire il prepuzio. E, siccome è ebreo, si diverte pure a percularci applicando al Milan questa massima evangelica “ "A chiunque ha sarà dato; ma a chi non ha sarà tolto anche quello che ha" (Luca 19:11-28). Infatti l’eclatante dimostrazione di debolezza di stasera sarà usata come scusa per non rinforzare la squadra, non avendo la doppia competizione.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ennesima dimostrazione di una società che non vuole migliorare


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Questa eliminazione è colpa della società, che ha pensato "prima di fare mercato vediamo se ci qualifichiamo" anzichè colmare i buchi di questa rosa e qualificarsi in scioltezza contro questa banda di pescatori.
> 
> VERGOGNA



quale mercato ? dovevamo vendere una marea di zavorre (musacchio, krunic, laxalt, uno tra conti e calabria, duarte, halilovic.....) sono ancora tutti qua.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

sto scempio ci rovinerà pure lo Spezia


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pioliouuuuttttt


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ci siamo svegliati solo dopo 114 minuti. Che vergogna.


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

rigoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

*Rigore!!!!*


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dasaiiii


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che culo!!!!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore

Non dico niente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo. Dio è rossonero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ossignore.....


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia....


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Andavamo rinforzati perché senza Rebic e Ibra non siamo nulla


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stasera ci fanno morire


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

giusto giusto manca il presidente


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Ottobre 2020)

State pronti a gestire la delusione in caso di mancato rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Per cortesia non dite niente. Come minimo il tiratore ora si caca addosso


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ti pregooooo


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Oddio la turca...


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo. Dio è rossonero.


Vero. LOL.

Culovic ha tradito l'Inter per noi????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Colombo che la prolunga....ECCO IL SENSO DI UNA PUNTA CENTRALE, PIOLI!!!


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Turcaaaaa


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2020)

Rigori


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

*Goooooolllll

2-2
Si va ai rigore*


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna ma si può soffrire così


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mio dio


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dio c'è


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non dico niente. Anzi solo questo: non fate tirare leao


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dio mio che culo


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Psicologicamente saranno distrutti, approfittiamone dei rigori.


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

ai rigori col rio ave....


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ho spento al 119o. a questo punto lascio spento che è meglio!!


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vediamo se gigio fa valere il suo stipendio.

Troppi gol presi su pochissimi tiri in porta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dio Ibra avrà fatto il miracolo quando ha visto che non c era altro da fare


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

ora tocca ai 6 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Adesso tocca a Donnarumma che oggi è stato spettatore da 6 milioni


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Forza forza


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

madonna gigio, salvaci tu.


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Ottobre 2020)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Forza Gigione, tutto nelle sue mani.

Speriamo non tirino i cessoni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Abbiamo il miglior portiere del mondo sui rigori. Non è un’opinione, sono i dati. Dobbiamo e possiamo farcela.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

DONNARUMMA guadagnati la pagnotta 1 volta nella vita.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dai casso!


----------



## David Drills (1 Ottobre 2020)

Io non li vedo. Soffrire per questa banda di cani no.


----------



## markjordan (1 Ottobre 2020)

sto' soffrendo come x una finale di cl
solo che x una finale non sono solo
cosi' e' peggio
assurdo


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo incredibilmente ancora vivi....dai ragazzi....

DAI GIGIO GUADAGNATI I 6 MILIONI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non dico niente. Anzi solo questo: non fate tirare leao



Scherzi a parte: Ma siamo sicuri che questo abbia recuperato dal covid? Da l'impressione di un cervello senza aria  Non sta nemmeno in piedi, totalmente sbilenco


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Spero non tiri Leao..

È fuori di testa oggi


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

tutto passa sempre nelle mani di gigio quando conta, coraggio campione


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che non si azzardino a buttar via una botta di culo colossale come questa...

PS quanti hanno spento la tv/radio al rigore?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dai su, questi sono il Rio Ave non il Real, penso che il massimo l'avranno già dato.... Per loro sto gol all'ultimo è una botta. Ora tocca a Gigio e ai nostri rigoristi. Forza!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo morti davvero... non so come faremo con lo Spezia


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetti. Devo svegliarmi tra 5 ore per andare a lavorare.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

che ansia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gigio, mi raccomando.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo talmente scarsi stasera che potremmo perderla comunque

E ce lo meriteremmo


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora tocca ai 6 milioni



Beh direi che sono soprattutto quelli che tirano a dovere segnare.
Se i nostri segnano come dovrebbero fare penso che Gigio almeno uno lo para.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

una partita davvero ai limiti della vergogna, presa per i capelli all'ultimo minuto. 
Non so quanto meritiamo loro ci credono di più


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte: Ma siamo sicuri che questo abbia recuperato dal covid? Da l'impressione di un cervello senza aria  Non sta nemmeno in piedi, totalmente sbilenco



Malissimo oggi... sembra completamente senza forma fisica


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dai su, questi sono il Rio Ave non il Real, penso che il massimo l'avranno già dato.... Per loro sto gol all'ultimo è una botta. Ora tocca a Gigio e ai nostri rigoristi. Forza!



il problema sono i nostri rigoristi, non saprei nemmeno metterne in fila 5 con tutte le assenze e con kessie che è già uscito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Maledetti. Devo svegliarmi tra 5 ore per andare a lavorare.



Io domani devo partire alle 04.30 per andare a Pisa, fai te.


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma ne abbiamo 5 che sanno tirarli ?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dai su, questi sono il Rio Ave non il Real, penso che il massimo l'avranno già dato.... Per loro sto gol all'ultimo è una botta. Ora tocca a Gigio e ai nostri rigoristi. Forza!



si ma loro già col besiktsas sono passati ai rigori se non sbaglio, occhio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Chala
Diaz
Bennacer
Kjaer
Hernandez?


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia che ansia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io domani devo partire alle 04.30 per andare a Pisa, fai te.



Io - per fortuna - solo alle 6, ma con i nervi tesi che ho qui non si dorme per altre 1-2 ore...


----------



## Rikyg83 (1 Ottobre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma ne abbiamo 5 che sanno tirarli ?


Calha
Theo
Bennacer
Diaz
Leao ehm


----------



## Black (1 Ottobre 2020)

Partita incredibile


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gigio guadagnati sti 6 mln


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma ne abbiamo 5 che sanno tirarli ?



bella domanda ... Non saprei


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Beh direi che sono soprattutto quelli che tirano a dovere segnare.
> Se i nostri segnano come dovrebbero fare penso che Gigio almeno uno lo para.



sperando di avere qualcuno coi piedi dritti


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ò


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gooooooo! Bennacer


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bene bennacer, ma il portiere li intuisce tutti


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Buona la prima. Speriamo sbaglino sti Rio Mare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Calha
> Theo
> Bennacer
> Diaz
> _Chiunque ma non_ Leao ehm



Fix


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

1-1


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gol di Geraldo. Mannaccia...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo che Gigio non sia in versione Buffon post-Manchester sui rigori, stasera.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Azzzz Kjaer


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vai Benna


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stai fermo Gigio, cavolo!
Si é buttato un’ora prima!


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Occhio perché sto portiere ha intuito sia il rigore di calha che di bennacer


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gol Kjaer!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che rischio di Kjaer. Bravo!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Azzzz Kjaer



Si va anche in base al carattere


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

3 rigori intuiti su 3


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao sicuro la sbaglia è la sua serata e lo sa basta vederlo


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

minchia questo le intuisce


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

2-2


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa si poteva parare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che tempo di m fa?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Gigio non sia in versione Buffon post-Manchester sui rigori, stasera.



Ahem... speremm.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Niente Gigio non ne prende una stasera


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vai Kjaer


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Si tira controvento tra l'altro, chi calcia ha praticamente gli occhi chiusi dal vento


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

theo.......hmmmmm


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che ansia mamma mia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Theo mi preoccupa


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

3-2 Theo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo Theo


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bel rigore di Theo. Rigoristi nostri da 10 e lode al momento.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sto maledetto intuisce tutti i tiri


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

oddio.....


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

li intuisce tutti...eh


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questo si avvicina sempre di più al pallone, sono terrorizzato


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

4 rigori intuiti su 4, ti prego gigio parane uno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il portiere loro non tiene i piedi sulla linea!! Mai!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

stava scivolando ?


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma va a farfalle


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non siamo più abituati manco noi tifosi..


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

3-3 

Pazzesco


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che rigore di sto Ianbur.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

3 rigori segnati, 3 che ha quasi preso il loro portiere. Finalmente un po di fortuna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tutti cecchini, pazzesco.


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vai Theo


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

a quest'ora speravo avessero già sbagliato....


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Eh, mi sa che si deciderà all'ultimo. Questi hanno la mente fredda...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Diaz 4-3


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutti cecchini, pazzesco.



Si saranno allenati solo sui rigori


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sto morendo


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il loro portiere ha letto tutti e 3 i rigori


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma parane uno Dio Mio


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

quello poteva prendere donnarumma


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

E quando li prende Donnarumma...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ultima serie...


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

4-4


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

non ne piglia uno il fenomeno


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tocca al turco


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ora muoio, se lo sbagliamo ciao


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

non sbagliano.....se si va avanti così.....le probabilità sono contro di noi.....


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vai Diaz


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Attenzione a Chala...


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gigio è troppo leggibile per i battitori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma non c'azzecca nemmeno la direzione.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

5-4 Calhanoglu


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

dio mio mi verrà un infarto


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Eccezionale Chala!


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grandissimo calha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che quarzo, si va all’infinito? Dai maledetti, sbagliatelo.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

6 milioni


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non l'hanno fatto nemmeno tirare Leao e la dice tutta


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

speriamo lo sbagli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il problema non é trovare uno che lo segna, é trovare uno che lo para....

Dai Gigio!!!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bene, ora al Rio Ave l'ultimo rigore, quello che fa tremare di più.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vai Calha


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Donnarumma? Santo Dio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

E vabbè


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dio mio, col cucchiaio  .


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gigio si muove 3 ore prima


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mo’ sto pezzo di melma in versione Totti ad Euro 2000. Ma tutti a noi?


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pure ad oltranza, che abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Calabria... Santo Dio


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

pure er cucchiaio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

No, dai. Non ci credo.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

6-5 Calabria


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

si ma daaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

no vabbè lo scavetto


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Finora nulla da dire ai nostri sui rigori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ora tirano a caso praticamente, che brividi


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ne azzeccasse una oggi donnarumma


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Para sto rigore Gigiooooooo!!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

grande davide


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calabria... Santo Dio



Sorprendentemente buono


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

a calabria sono morto


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma imbarazzante

6-6


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci voglio credere dai altro che rinnovo


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Niente, bisogna sperare che sbagli qualcuno di loro calciandola fuori.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma gigio coi rigori è una sega


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tonali


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

il primo scarsone lo sbaglia.....i portieri non parano.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Hanno capito che si butta sempre prima Donnarumma!!

Dai asino! Stai fermo!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ne azzeccasse una oggi donnarumma



Serve una traversa come a Berlino, altrimenti...


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Madonna tutti perfetti


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tonali 7-6


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

E parane uno porca la mignotta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non sara semplice, ma Donnarumma pessimo per ora.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo tonali


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bisogna sperare che qualcuno del Rio mare lo sbagli...


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

va a finire che ce la fa perdere proprio Leao


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma va a cagheeer


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

per noi sbaglierà quel cesso di Leao è già tutto scritto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci si crede.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

DOnnarumma non ne intuisce uno. INcredibile

7-7


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Colombo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Niente da fare, usciamo... non ne para uno.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Colombo dai....


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bisogna sperare che qualcuno del Rio mare lo sbagli...



come fanno a sbagliare se basta che tirino, manco una sedia


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma non ne ha intuito uno singolo


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ne posso più, chiudiamola orca miseria


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

come si faaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Finita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sta fermo, Donnarumma! Si butta prima su ogni rigore e puntualmente lo spiazzano


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sbaglia Colombo

Finita dai...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

nooooo


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

fregato sempre allo stesso modo Gigio


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nooooooooooooo. Mi dispiace per Colombo!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

finita


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Colombo... Logico che andasse così


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ecco.... ciao europa


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

si ma non si può tutta sta ansia....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che follia sta partita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

dio Ibra mandaci un altro miracolo


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco

Pazzesco


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

doppio palo


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

poveraccio lui e noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Qua qualcuno mi vuole morto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

.................

Non ho altro da dire...


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dio mio, ma c'è veramente un dio che ci protegge. Ibra sei tu???? Cioè ma avete visto? Il pallone va pure su Donnarumma....


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mai vista una roba del genere. Mai vista


----------



## kipstar (1 Ottobre 2020)

leao....


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> dio Ibra mandaci un altro miracolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao.... Finita.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Gol di Niang.


----------



## Black (1 Ottobre 2020)

Incredibile... doppio palo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci credo, per la prima volta Donnarumma si avicina


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao maledetto


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

Benedett'iddio


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Leao senza rincorsa perché inciampava


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

fiuu gran rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ti prego Donnarummaaaaaa


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non so se è più incredibile il palo palo o Leao che ha fatto una cosa buona stasera


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Paralo Gigio!


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

io ho spento sul 6-6 non voglio morire giovane


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Imbarazzante Dollarumma!!!!!


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che fa Donnarumma? Ma che fa????


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

No dai


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

sto per sentirmi male


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma dai Gigio... Dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Il fenomeno la para e la butta in porta. Pazzesco, pazzesco.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Cesso donnarumme restituisci i soldi


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2020)

Si vabbè, ma che cosa sta succedendo dai...


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma noooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Tira Donnarumma...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, ma come si puo, non ci credo. che sfiga


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma che razzo fa sto donnarumma....


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sparati tu e i tuoi milioni


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Eh vabbè dai, dobbiamo soffrire


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma perché????


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vendiamo sta merma


----------



## sharp (1 Ottobre 2020)

No dai lo sta facendo apposta


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Eh vabbè


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Va beh l'ha voluta perdere, ora vai alla Juve va


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

assurdo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

No vabbè dai...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mr. 6 milioni, ma vafffff. Vuole fare il fenomeno.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ahaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

tutto scritto per farci fare una figura di melma colossale.......


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non è possibile. E' una comica ahahahhahahaha


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahhahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questo è un circo raga


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sto morendo


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

Grazie Ibra


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lol ma cosa stiamo guardando??


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Io muoro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sono due portieri ignoranti? Tira di collo e via


----------



## Black (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mai visto una cosa del genere


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Cesso


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sparati


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

E la perdiamo lo stesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ormai non c'è più lucidità


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Stavolta è finita sul serio


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbè spengo, ormai è andata


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

mandate il fanfulla in europa al posto di ste due


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

vabe almeno vado a nanna


----------



## Zanc9 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Per me che non la posso vedere viverla attraverso i costri commenti è un esperienza unica


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbe, Bennacer...che roba é? un passaggio al portiere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

No ragazzi no


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco, pazzesco


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbe


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dovete morire


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

No vabbè


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

NOn ci sono parole


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Giuro. Mai vista una roba simile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Quello che stiamo vedendo non è reale.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma che sta succedendo ???????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma quel ignorante di Donnarumma non capisce che deve stare fermo?!?!?!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ditemi come va che ho spento


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Goooooo!


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Daiii


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

non finisce più.


----------



## Giangy (1 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco, rigori infiniti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

CHe assurdità


----------



## diavolo (1 Ottobre 2020)

Arriverà prima il lockdown


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma è mai successa una lotteria di rigori così lunga?


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2020)

mamma che agonia ragazzi. 

è pazzesco.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiiiii


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

A sto ritmo saremo qui fino a domani


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dio ci ama. Rinasceremo. Dopo stasera ne sono C E R T O. Questi sono segnali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2020)

non ci capisco più niente..............


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi si è bloccata l'applicazione nooooooooooo


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ho perso 2 anni di vita.


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma che culo ragazzi che culloooo


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ci è andata di c.u.l.o


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Finalmente!!!!!
Donnarumma una volta rimane fermo e la para!


----------



## raducioiu (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma è normale che Gabbia non ha tirato?


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

E' finita. Dai *****. 
Pioli vaffanc.


----------



## Igor91 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Io in vita mia non ho mai visto una cosa del genere.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

mi si è bloccato dazn maledizione


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Partita assurda.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi viene da piangere!

Non ci credo.....


----------



## Baba (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vittoriaaaaa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ditemi che è finita..... bene


----------



## Kaw (1 Ottobre 2020)

Se quello che abbiamo visto stasera ha un senso, allora l'Europa League la dobbiamo vincere


----------



## markjordan (1 Ottobre 2020)

metto sul pc e si bloccaaaa


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bene vado a letto...

Non ci credo.

Che culloooo

Ahahahaha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Una delle notti piu folli che ho visto. É successo di tutto.


----------



## Snake (1 Ottobre 2020)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## Prealpi (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia


----------



## Kayl (1 Ottobre 2020)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che Gabbia non ha tirato?



10 contro 10 dovevano essere per il loro espulso


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

SCusate lo sfogo. QUesta è stata vinta nonostante l'allenatore. Oggi mi raccomando chi fa le pagelle voti bassissimi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono precedenti nella STORIA DEL CALCIO di ciò che è appena successo?


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Ottobre 2020)

qualificazione facile


----------



## Wetter (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non si può vivere cosi....è stata un'agonia


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi si è interrotto quello schifo di DAZN. L'ho scoperto ora guardandolo su rojadirecta che abbiamo vinto.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2020)

mi si è bloccato il pc dopo Kjaer . Mi sto sentendo male


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bene ma non ho manco esultato, mi spiace per Rio

Poveraccio quello del rigore al 120'


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dopo il rigore di Colombo stavo quasi per buttarmi per terra, poi ho visto il doppio palo e ho staccato.
Troppo per me, troppo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Ottobre 2020)

In un modo o nell'altro sta partita entrerà nella storia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che Gabbia non ha tirato?



Perché loro sono in 10. In 50 anni che seguo il calcio mi domandavo cosa dicesse il regolamento.
I portieri devono tirare, ma chi é in 11 battezza uno che non tira


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vabbè ora non si inventassero boiate, serve assolutamente rinforzarci per Dio.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ahahahahahahhh

Ma che è? Scherzi a parte?


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Una sofferenza infinita... una delle esperienze più sofferte da tifoso del Milan! Non sapevo se ridere o piangere...Fortuna che è finita bene va!


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che Gabbia non ha tirato?




Loro erano in 10 quindi si


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

I rigori PIU' INCREDIBILI DELLA STORIA DEL CALCIO.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi si è bloccata l'applicazione nel momento clou, degna conclusione della serata ahahhahahha


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sono morto 20 volte
Mai vista una fortuna simile


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dazn andato in blocco.maledetti


----------



## smallball (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ci sono precedenti nella STORIA DEL CALCIO di ciò che è appena successo?



A mia memoria No


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2020)

quando si è buttato il pallone in porta e poi ha sbagliato il rigore avrei voluto fucilarlo 

che sofferenza,ho svegliato tutti a gridare


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia...da anni non soffrivo tanto per una partita.
E' andata di lusso, verrebbe da dire solo cose negative, per cui è meglio che non scriva niente.
Speriamo possa essere la svolta per la nostra storia, perchè da stasera passava tantissimo.


----------



## Igor91 (1 Ottobre 2020)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che Gabbia non ha tirato?



Vero catso, Gabbia! Non è che ci squalificano perché i rigori non sono stati regolari?? Parlo seriamente, come funziona?


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sto tremando.
COsa ci stavate facendo, cosa.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sono quasi svenuto....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi...... neanche a Manchester una tensione cosí 

Sentivo aria di Istanbul


----------



## Anguus (1 Ottobre 2020)

C O S A ***** HO APPENA VISTO???? 
Dopo la tensione iniziale dopo i calci dei rigori dei portieri ridevo e basta, davvero non mi fregava più nulla di quello che sarebbe successo! Pazzesco


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma quindi kjaer gol poi donnarumma ha parato?


----------



## Walker (1 Ottobre 2020)

In venti minuti sono invecchiato di due anni.
Mai vista una cosa del genere.
Forse è un segno del destino, l'annata giusta per rinascere


----------



## First93 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Una roba assurda, ho perso 10 anni di vita


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Questa è stata vinta davvero da *Dio Ibra*
Non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Milo (1 Ottobre 2020)

****** forteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere!
> 
> Non ci credo.....



Rinasceremo zio!!!!!’ Rinasceremo!!!

Questi sono segnali, lo capisci? Datemi del pazzo ma è così, questi sono segnali, e segnali importanti. Come la Nebbia di Belgrado.


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Non so se avrò il coraggio di recuperare i rigori.


----------



## markjordan (1 Ottobre 2020)

passati ?
x soffrire cosi' ?
comunque solo noi cose del genere
il milan e' leggenda
e dazn si blocca , temo infarti
e pure influenze con quel tempo


----------



## smallball (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mai vista una roba del genere,incredibile


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Spero questa partita abbia svegliato un po' di coscienze. Serve un esterno destro ed un vice Ibra. Altrimenti senza re Zlatan siamo un Genoa qualsiasi.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Ottobre 2020)

purtroppo c'è poco da festeggiare...abbiamo rischiato il 3-3 contro li scappati di casa l'altra volta e abbiamo vinto al 50simo rigore contro il rio mare...fate voi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che roba ragazzi. I rigori dei portieri sono stati stupendi ahaha


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Ottobre 2020)

ma che cosa c a Z Z ho appena visto?


----------



## sipno (1 Ottobre 2020)

Da stasera basta Castillejo
Basta fuoriruolo.
Leao dallo psicologo.
Tonali sempre in campo


----------



## Raryof (1 Ottobre 2020)

Donnarumma che era salito sull'angolo, il fallo di mano, la tempesta.
Da andare fuori di testa.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Ottobre 2020)

Me so venuti i capelli bianchi con questa partita....

Ma l'ha scritta Alfred Hitchcock????

Non credo che nella storia del Milan ci sia stata una partita piena di ribaltamenti al filo di lana come questa.


Comunque squadra spenta oggi, nessuno sui ropri standard, forse solo Benna, e con un Kulooooo grosso come l'Everest!


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2020)

No vabbè questa rimarrà alla storia


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetta dazn, ditemi almeno come ha sbagliato l'ultimo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Vi ringrazio. Non ho visto nulla. Ho staccato sul 2-1. Ho ricaricato la pagina credo 3000 volte. Buonanotte e vafangulo a sti morti de sonno!


----------



## Igor91 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rinasceremo zio!!!!!’ Rinasceremo!!!
> 
> Questi sono segnali, lo capisci? Datemi del pazzo ma è così, questi sono segnali, e segnali importanti. Come la Nebbia di Belgrado.



Concordo.. Io, come te, credo nel flusso.


----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Vero catso, Gabbia! Non è che ci squalificano perché i rigori non sono stati regolari?? Parlo seriamente, come funziona?



Ho la tua stessa paura...
Da loro non hanno tirato tutti perche l'undicesimo e stato espulso...
Da noi invece no.
Trovate il regolamento per favore che rischiamo grosso...


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Peccato che per DAZN che mi si è interrotta sul rigore di Kjaer ho visto in ritardo quella che probabilmente è una lotteria che ha fatto la storia e che abbiamo fortunatamente vinto, chissà come...


----------



## Hellscream (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ora poche chiacchiere e prendessero i rinforzi SUBITO.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Ottobre 2020)

Qualcuno lassù ci vuole bene o cosa molto più probabile Ibra ha minacciato qualche dio o santo


----------



## Wetter (1 Ottobre 2020)

I rigori di Manchester in confronto sono stati una passeggiata


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi si è puntato dazn sul rigore di kjaer....
&#55358;&#56614;*


----------



## Walker (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia la pizza di stasera si è sublimata improvvisamente.
Adesso altra birra per festeggiare


----------



## markjordan (1 Ottobre 2020)

comunque solo noi cose del genere
il milan e' leggenda
e dazn si blocca , temo infarti
e pure influenze con quel tempo 

odio lo streaming , dazn 209 cazzzzzooooooo


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Ottobre 2020)

si può aprire un thread per insultare dazn e la sua linea di m???


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rinasceremo zio!!!!!’ Rinasceremo!!!
> 
> Questi sono segnali, lo capisci? Datemi del pazzo ma è così, questi sono segnali, e segnali importanti. Come la Nebbia di Belgrado.



Be' Belgrado è uno dei ricordi più allucinanti della mia vita calcistica. Di certo questo rischia di essere un bel crocevia. È da esperienze come questa che si cresce.


----------



## CIppO (1 Ottobre 2020)

andreas89 ha scritto:


> vi ringrazio. Non ho visto nulla. Ho staccato sul 2-1. Ho ricaricato la pagina credo 3000 volte. Buonanotte e vafangulo a sti morti de sonno!



idem


----------



## Konrad (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mai avuta così tanta sicurezza di uscire...per ben 5 volte...inconcepibile

Ora sotto col mercato...questa gara ha messo in mostra le nostre mancanze strutturali: vice Ibra decente, ala destra, centrale difensivo, ricambio per Kessiè, magari un terzino destro decente


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> si può aprire un thread per insultare dazn e la sua linea di m???



Sono incazzatissimo guarda


----------



## danjr (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sono segnali! Chissà come l’ha parato il rigore gigio


----------



## JoKeR (1 Ottobre 2020)

Siamo passati nonostante Elliott.


----------



## mil77 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Vero catso, Gabbia! Non è che ci squalificano perché i rigori non sono stati regolari?? Parlo seriamente, come funziona?



L'ho pensato anche io...speriamo non abbiano fatto una stupidata...secondo me si poreva fare perchè loro erano in 10


----------



## 7vinte (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi sono morto e risorto più volte, non potete immaginare, che emozioni, mi è saltato Dazn prima dell'ultimissimo rigore. Andiamoooo


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Una parola: MIRACOLATI

Stavamo uscendo contro sto Rio Ave Maria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2020)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Me so venuti i capelli bianchi con questa partita....
> 
> Ma l'ha scritta Alfred Hitchcock????
> 
> ...



Milan-Ajax, indimenticabile.


----------



## Boomer (2 Ottobre 2020)

Partita tremenda. Loro devo dire bravissimi tatticamente e bestiali fisicamente. Hanno giocato molto meglio del Bologna e del Crotone. Noi tanti errori tecnici (anche per merito degli avversari) ma poi grandissimi alla fine a spingere per recuperare. Bennacer e Theo sono saliti in cattedra negli ultimi 15 minuti. 

Bravi tutti.


----------



## Igor91 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho la tua stessa paura...
> Da loro non hanno tirato tutti perche l'undicesimo e stato espulso...
> Da noi invece no.
> Trovate il regolamento per favore che rischiamo grosso...



Se si sono fatti inculcare così sono da licenziare tutti!


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma che cosa c a Z Z ho appena visto?


Due momenti:

- all'errore di Colombo, risponde uno del Rio Azzurro: dopo parata di Donnarumma la palla fa PALO-PALO. Ripeto: palo-palo;

- qualche rigore più avanti, Donnarumma para, ma la palla scivola in rete.

- 24 rigori in totale.

Storia del calcio.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Io non ho parole, avrei tranquillamente 100 e passa righe da scrivere dopo stasera... ma mi limito solo a dire FORZA MILAN


----------



## sipno (2 Ottobre 2020)

Domani chi acquistiamo dal Rio?


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2020)

E' la partita più assurda a cui ho mai assistito. Supera il dramma di Instabul. Questa qui è ancora più inverosimile.


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2020)

Sono morto , tutt'ora ho le gambe che tremano e il cuore che strabatte, mai vista una roba del genere in tutta la mia vita.
Tutto per colpa di una prestazione INDECENTE da parte dei nostri, realmente bruttissima, che va a rivaleggiare con quel Milan Genoa perso a SanSiro prima del covid.
Pessimo approccio, pessima reazione, pessima conduzione delle azioni offensive, gente completametne in anarchia a dribblare e basta in pratica.
Sono estremamente deluso da questa partita, ho tanta paura di non uno, ma di 5 passi indietro rispetto a quanto mi aspettassi.
Speriamo che l'averla incredibilmente sfangata in questo modo sia una bella dose di energia per questi ragazzi.
Oggi delusissimo da tutti, realmente non salvo nessuno, nessuno.
Ma gioiamo, almeno siamo in Europa, di certo se andremo a giocare con lo spirito visto oggi usciremo malamente come due anni fa, molto malamente.


----------



## Giofa (2 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mi si è bloccata l'applicazione nooooooooooo



Anche a me sul rigore decisivo.serata incredibile


----------



## Anguus (2 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque c'è qualcosa di paranormale nella partita di stasera, troppe, troppe coincidenze! Il rigore al 121' , il doppio palo, le tre occasioni per chiuderla ai rigori per loro fallite. Impressionante


----------



## vannu994 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Che sfangata epica


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vi ringrazio. Non ho visto nulla. Ho staccato sul 2-1. Ho ricaricato la pagina credo 3000 volte. Buonanotte e vafangulo a sti morti de sonno!



Io ho staccato dopo il doppio palo loro, poi ho deciso che era troppo anche per me.
Sarò morto 10 volte durante i rigori, poi ho ricaricato mw penso 300 volte e vedevo messaggi, non capivo, tanti messaggi = sconfitta certa.
Ed eccoci qui.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> si può aprire un thread per insultare dazn e la sua linea di m???


Assolutamente. Vai!!!

Ma almeno Sky le trasmetterà le partite dei gironi, o sempre sull'app le dobbiamo vedere????


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2020)

partita per cuori forti


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2020)

Il rigore del doppio palo è stato qualcosa che va oltre l'incredibile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sono morto , tutt'ora ho le gambe che tremano e il cuore che strabatte, mai vista una roba del genere in tutta la mia vita.
> Tutto per colpa di una prestazione INDECENTE da parte dei nostri, realmente bruttissima, che va a rivaleggiare con quel Milan Genoa perso a SanSiro prima del covid.
> Pessimo approccio, pessima reazione, pessima conduzione delle azioni offensive, gente completametne in anarchia a dribblare e basta in pratica.
> Sono estremamente deluso da questa partita, ho tanta paura di non uno, ma di 5 passi indietro rispetto a quanto mi aspettassi.
> ...



Quoto, prestazione vergognosa di tutti.


----------



## Miracle1980 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Allucinante. Senza parole.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Ottobre 2020)

Concordo appieno il giudizio su DAZN una montagna di roba marrone puzzolente, anche a me durante la partita si sarà interrotto una dozzina di volte, anche poco prima del rigore di kjaer, per fortuna è ripartito subito.

Un giorno potrò dire: c'ero anch'io (a vederla alla tv ovviamente)


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' la partita più assurda a cui ho mai assistito. Supera il dramma di Instabul. Questa qui è ancora più inverosimile.


Vero, dopo il fallo di mano che ci ha dato il rigore a noi, il doppio palo loro, ho pensato subito ad Istanbul, però più bella perchè a nostro favore  .


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Postilla per il regolamento rigori: nel caso una squadra abbia giocatori in più deve escluderne in modo che ristabilisca la parità. Tutto ok raga!


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ora posso parlare. Questi erano più scarsi del Bodo. Abbiamo rischiato (anche se andrebbe coniato un termine più drastico, visto che eravamo eliminati 4 volte) di uscire contro una squadra di serie B che, c'è da dirlo, ha anche indovinato 2 gol della domenica che quei due sconosciuti non faranno mai più nella loro vita.


----------



## Anguus (2 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque Kjaer poteva tirarne altre quattro serie, stessa fucilata centrale.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ragazzi mi sono accorto che non ha tirato Gabbia, loro erano in 10 quindi magari è per questo, vi prego ditemi che è legittimo o impazzisco


----------



## Boomer (2 Ottobre 2020)

Mi ha troppo ricordato Juventus Galatasaray questa partita. Finale diverso per fortuna.


----------



## danjr (2 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anche io...speriamo non abbiano fatto una stupidata...secondo me si poreva fare perchè loro erano in 10



Ma scusate, c’è l’arbitro in campo, se mai è un errore suo e si ripete la partita


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Ottobre 2020)

Sembrava scapoli-ammogliati!!!Mai vista na roba del genere..qualcuno riesce a capire se è tutto regolare nei rigori???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Due ore di tachicardia, mi tremano le mani, balla il tablet, si blocca dazn, bestemmie, scopro qua che siamo passati non riesco neanche a godermela tanto la tensione


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Se si sono fatti inculcare così sono da licenziare tutti!



Ho controllato e invece come loro erano in 10 noi dovevamo escludere un giocatote dai rigori.
Tutto bene fratello

Stasera si gioisce


----------



## Manue (2 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma che culo.
Complimenti A Dazn che non mi ha fatto vedere l’ultimo rigore.


----------



## Wetter (2 Ottobre 2020)

Voglio solo fare alcune considerazioni riguardo i nostri:

-Chalanoglu inesistente per 120 minuti,ma quando serve NON sbagliare è risultato infallibile.
-C'è assolutamente bisogno di riposo,i nostri sono decimati e stremati fisicamente.

Va anche detto che questi scappati di casa hanno fatto 2 azioni (2 di numero!) tutta la partita segnando 2 gol.Il secondo poi un capolavoro,con assist involontario illuminante di Kessie.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Il rigore del doppio palo è stato qualcosa che va oltre l'incredibile



È la prova che lassù qualcuno ci ama.


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2020)

Pazzesco...


----------



## EmmePi (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Sono morto , tutt'ora ho le gambe che tremano e il cuore che strabatte, mai vista una roba del genere in tutta la mia vita.
> Tutto per colpa di una prestazione INDECENTE da parte dei nostri, realmente bruttissima, che va a rivaleggiare con quel Milan Genoa perso a SanSiro prima del covid.
> Pessimo approccio, pessima reazione, pessima conduzione delle azioni offensive, gente completametne in anarchia a dribblare e basta in pratica.
> Sono estremamente deluso da questa partita, ho tanta paura di non uno, ma di 5 passi indietro rispetto a quanto mi aspettassi.
> ...



Il mio timore è che con oggi ci siamo giocati tutti i bonus-Kulo della stagione!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Postilla per il regolamento rigori: nel caso una squadra abbia giocatori in più deve escluderne in modo che ristabilisca la parità. Tutto ok raga!



.


----------



## atomiko (2 Ottobre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi sono accorto che non ha tirato Gabbia, loro erano in 10 quindi magari è per questo, vi prego ditemi che è legittimo o impazzisco



Se, al termine di una gara e prima o durante l’esecuzione dei tiri, una squadra ha un numero di calciatori maggiore di quello della squadra avversaria deve ridurre tale numero per eguagliarlo a quest’ultima e l’arbitro deve essere informato del nome e del numero di ciascun calciatore escluso. Ogni calciatore così escluso nonpotrà partecipare ai tiri-


----------



## sharp (2 Ottobre 2020)

Questa è come la nebbia di belgrado. Da adesso in poi sarà leggenda...


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Postilla per il regolamento rigori: nel caso una squadra abbia giocatori in più deve escluderne in modo che ristabilisca la parità. Tutto ok raga!



Espulsione fondamentale. Pensa tu quanto può essere scarso Gabbia per aver mandato avanti il portiere a calciare il rigore.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

E adesso, dopo aver assistito all'ennesima, se ce ne era bisogno, dimostrazione che l'AC Milan 1899 è una cosa soprannaturale, mi auguro che venga stilata via via la lista di quelli da buttare fuori la prossima estate.

Io di indegni non ne voglio più vedere. Non si meritano questo club. Non si meritano di vivere questa roba.


----------



## Manue (2 Ottobre 2020)

Questo culo va a pari con la sfiga ragazzo, 
c’erano i ragazzini in campo stasera grazie a COVID e infortuni.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È la prova che lassù qualcuno ci ama.



Dio Ibra!

Seriamente, partita assurda, ad un certo punto speravo solo che i rigori finissero, una serie di cose mai viste. Speriamo possa essere un buon segno per il resto della stagione.


----------



## Giofa (2 Ottobre 2020)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che Gabbia non ha tirato?



Sì perché loro erano in dieci.Uno deve star fuori, non il portiere se no non può parare. C’è un aneddoto di Gattuso alla finale del mondiale che a fine partita si tolse le scarpe dicendo che non avrebbe tirato lui (zidane espulso)


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ma come ma le interviste???


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Partita durissima. Giocata male.
Ma col merito di non aver mollato mai.


----------



## Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

partita epica. Veramente per certi versi ricorda Belgrado. Non abbiamo meritato (parzialmente giustificati dalle assenze pesanti). Il finale da cardiopalma. La serie di rigori una cosa mai vista in 35 anni che seguo il calcio


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2020)

ci fosse Galliani domani Raiola in sede a firmare il rinnovo,come fece per Zapata per il goal nel derby


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E adesso, dopo aver assistito all'ennesima, se ce ne era bisogno, dimostrazione che l'AC Milan 1899 è una cosa soprannaturale, mi auguro che venga stilata via via la lista di quelli da buttare fuori la prossima estate.
> 
> Io di indegni non ne voglio più vedere. Non si meritano questo club. Non si meritano di vivere questa roba.



Il primo è Castillejo, NON possiamo avere uno scandalo simile in campo!


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ed io che invocavo un 3-0 facile in 45 minuti per rifiatare. Chiedo scusa a tutto il forum per la gufata...non mi azzarderó mai più a dire caxxate del genere.


----------



## mil77 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Postilla per il regolamento rigori: nel caso una squadra abbia giocatori in più deve escluderne in modo che ristabilisca la parità. Tutto ok raga!



Sicuro? Quindi tra gabbia e donnarumma il milan ha scelto di far tirare il portiere...


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Ottobre 2020)

comunque noi siamo MORTI. Giochiamo con il gatto di paperoga centravanti, in alternativa ciccio di nonna papera. 6 o 7 che praticamente le hanno fatte tutte : kessie , chalanoglu, theo, bennacer non stanno in piedi. Domenica sono ca*zi


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Espulsione fondamentale. Pensa tu quanto può essere scarso Gabbia per aver mandato avanti il portiere a calciare il rigore.



Il portiere era obbligato a calciare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Rinasceremo zio!!!!!’ Rinasceremo!!!
> 
> Questi sono segnali, lo capisci? Datemi del pazzo ma è così, questi sono segnali, e segnali importanti. Come la Nebbia di Belgrado.



Sai che é stato esattamente il mio pensiero quando tutti correvano ad abbracciare Gigio?

La,partita del giorno dopo a Belgrado


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2020)

penso che molti di noi stasera abbiano perso anni di vita. 

mai vista una partita così assurda.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Sulla fascia destra andiamo in giro con Castiglione e Salamella, mentre l'ultimo neurone di Weao se l'è portato via il Covid.


----------



## Anguus (2 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Quindi tra gabbia e donnarumma il milan ha scelto di far tirare il portiere...



Ho riso tantissimo appena ho visto i rigori dei due portieri..dovrebbe essere vietato dal regolamento farli tirare


----------



## Tony7 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nel bene e nel male non mi divertivo ed emozionavo così tanto da una decina di anni guardando il milan. Sono contento


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2020)

complimenti a Calabria,dopo una partita pessima batte un bel rigore a sua insaputa senza guardare


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il primo è Castillejo, NON possiamo avere uno scandalo simile in campo!



Esatto, aria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Espulsione fondamentale. Pensa tu quanto può essere scarso Gabbia per aver mandato avanti il portiere a calciare il rigore.



ahahahahahahah che oltretutto ha pure sbagliato!

in effetti dev'essere super umiliante!!


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Dio Ibra!
> 
> Seriamente, partita assurda, ad un certo punto speravo solo che i rigori finissero, una serie di cose mai viste. Speriamo possa essere un buon segno per il resto della stagione.



Per chi come me ha vissuto Belgrado non è Dio Ibra. E' solo la prova ulteriore che siamo benedetti dal Dio del calcio. E' un ottimo segno fratello!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2020)

Parentesi: chi, pur pagando DAZN, si è perso i rigori a causa di un servizio per sua natura SCARSO, dovrebbe chiedere il rimborso dei soldi e non scherzo


----------



## sion (2 Ottobre 2020)

Non c'è la faccio neanche a rivederli i rigori


----------



## markjordan (2 Ottobre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Voglio solo fare alcune considerazioni riguardo i nostri:
> 
> -Chalanoglu inesistente per 120 minuti,ma quando serve NON sbagliare è risultato infallibile.
> -C'è assolutamente bisogno di riposo,i nostri sono decimati e stremati fisicamente.
> ...


faccio solo notare che non ha fatto 2 gol x 2 deviazioni , una paranormale su punizione


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ho riso tantissimo appena ho visto i rigori dei due portieri..dovrebbe essere vietato dal regolamento farli tirare



comunque in allenamento i portieri vengono preparati per questo a tirare i rigori.
invece di questo piatto aperto,avrebbe potuto tirare come il danese una bomba centrale


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Ottobre 2020)

Sono stordito giuro, non ha nessun senso quello che è successo. Ma il palo-palo? E i portieri uno in piccionaia e l’altro deve ancora cadere il pallone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> penso che molti di noi stasera abbiano perso anni di vita.
> 
> mai vista una partita così assurda.


Io penso i giocatori del Rio Ave si suicideranno. 
P.S.: acquisterei Borekvovic come talismano


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2020)

Scusate raga ma dazn ha chiuso tutto ma le interviste chi le fa???


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2020)

meno male che non siamo usciti altrimenti,tra le varie cose,Colombo e Maldini junior sarebbero sotto un treno.
rigore sbagliato e gara pessima rispettivamente,futuro del Milan già da cestinare


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Ottobre 2020)

I rigori tirati dai portieri non erano rigori, ma rinvii dal fondo


----------



## Igor91 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho controllato e invece come loro erano in 10 noi dovevamo escludere un giocatote dai rigori.
> Tutto bene fratello
> 
> Stasera si gioisce



Mamma mia quanto ho sofferto .... Stasera si va a letto e si fanno solo sogni belli caro fratello, una sofferenza così, dopo aver perso ogni speranza, merita una nottata di sogni e speranze di gloria.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sai che é stato esattamente il mio pensiero quando tutti correvano ad abbracciare Gigio?
> 
> La,partita del giorno dopo a Belgrado



Già... La partita più sofferta che abbia mai visto. Sembra strano paragonare quella partita a questa di stasera per la caratura delle squadre in campo però me la ricorda da morire.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Ottobre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io penso i giocatori del Rio Ave si suicideranno.
> P.S.: acquisterei Borekvovic come talismano



io ho già un Borekvovic appeso allo specchietto retrovisore dell'auto


----------



## __king george__ (2 Ottobre 2020)

ma perchè gabbia non ha tirato?? questa cosa a me non torna mica tanto...


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Mi vergogno profondamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sai che é stato esattamente il mio pensiero quando tutti correvano ad abbracciare Gigio?
> 
> La,partita del giorno dopo a Belgrado



Questo è. Io l’ho vissuta, e sono qui in salotto che sto piangendo come un vitello, a 53 anni compiuti con mia moglie e i miei figli a letto. 

Come faceva quella canzone? 

We've got stars directing our fate 
And we're praying it's not too late 
Cause we know we're falling from grace 
Millennium

But no, it’s not too late motherfucking fuckers. Manco per il quarzo. 

Torneremo, ne ho la certezza morale dopo stasera.


----------



## atomiko (2 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perchè gabbia non ha tirato?? questa cosa a me non torna mica tanto...



Se, al termine di una gara e prima o durante l’esecuzione dei tiri, una squadra ha un numero di calciatori maggiore di quello della squadra avversaria deve ridurre tale numero per eguagliarlo a quest’ultima e l’arbitro deve essere informato del nome e del numero di ciascun calciatore escluso. Ogni calciatore così escluso nonpotrà partecipare ai tiri-

tranquillo tutto giusto, hanno scelto lui per pareggiare il numero dei giocatori


----------



## mil77 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sono stordito giuro, non ha nessun senso quello che è successo. Ma il palo-palo? E i portieri uno in piccionaia e l’altro deve ancora cadere il pallone



Beh va che il peggiore di tutti é stato quello di colombo...avrebbe sbagliato anche una meta a rugby...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque dopo una vittoria così possiamo solo vincerla l'Europa League. "Ah quella vittoria, passata da quell'incredibile qualificazione col rio ave"


----------



## sipno (2 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perchè gabbia non ha tirato?? questa cosa a me non torna mica tanto...



Loro erano in 10


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> io ho già un Borekvovic appeso allo specchietto retrovisore dell'auto


Voglio tutti coi santini di Borekvovic nel derby


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il portiere era obbligato a calciare.



Certo, ma in 11 vs 11 avrebbe calciato, e sbagliato,anche Gabbia.


----------



## markjordan (2 Ottobre 2020)

che robe
l'11 fa il pareggio con un gran sinistro al volo 
al rigore scopro che e' un destro
la meno assurda ma mi ha colpiyo


----------



## JoKeR (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è. Io l’ho vissuta, e sono qui in salotto che sto piangendo come un vitello, a 53 anni compiuti con mia moglie e i miei figli a letto.
> 
> Come faceva quella canzone?
> 
> ...



Torneremo nonostante Elliott...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è. Io l’ho vissuta, e sono qui in salotto che sto piangendo come un vitello, a 53 anni compiuti con mia moglie e i miei figli a letto.
> 
> Come faceva quella canzone?
> 
> ...


Io ho reagito diversamente, mi son fatto certe risate stasera


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> comunque noi siamo MORTI. Giochiamo con il gatto di paperoga centravanti, in alternativa ciccio di nonna papera. 6 o 7 che praticamente le hanno fatte tutte : kessie , chalanoglu, theo, bennacer non stanno in piedi. Domenica sono ca*zi



Queste vittorie ti mettono il turbo. Altro che morti!


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho mai visto così tanta fortuna.

Miracolo.

Ora servono 3 rinforzi pesanti.

Difensore forte
Centrocampista forte
Esterno destro forte

mettiamone 4 col terzino destro forte


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2020)

E chi dorme stanotte? Ho così tanta adrenalina in circolo che potrei vagare nella savana per 48 di fila. Ci sono partite che tracciano un percorso, stasera è una di queste. Ne sono certo.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto ho sofferto .... Stasera si va a letto e si fanno solo sogni belli caro fratello, una sofferenza così, dopo aver perso ogni speranza, merita una nottata di sogni e speranze di gloria.



Dai come diceva un noto cronista : perché così e piu bello vincere


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Queste vittorie ti mettono il turbo. Altro che morti!



dico fisicamente ... speriamo che il morale, come dici tu, faccia.


----------



## mil77 (2 Ottobre 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno profondamente



Di cosa? Di aver passato il turno....dai ci é andata bene abbiamo avuto culo...x vergognarsi ci sono altre cose


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Ottobre 2020)

Qualche spunto prima di andare a dormire:
- La squadra è già spremuta urge riposo
- Gabbia può fare forse il quarto centrale..forse ma non ne son sicuro, Paolo diamoci una mossa
- Pioli ha fallato clamorosamente nella serata peggiore possibile
- Castillejo improponibile in questo momento speriamo nel norvegese
- Theo si deve dare una svegliata perchè le partite van giocate per 90 minuti 
- Il Karma non vuole fare incaxxare Ibra e in qualche modo ci ha fatto passare 
- Ricorderemo questa serata per sempre.

Buon riposo ai fegati di tutti ragazzi a domani.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi dorme stanotte? Ho così tanta adrenalina in circolo che potrei vagare nella savana per 48 di fila. Ci sono partite che tracciano un percorso, stasera è una di queste. Ne sono certo.



Bravo Diavolo!!! È come se una mano invisibile ti indirizzasse su una strada. Ne sono convinto anche io. E queste vittorie cementificano il gruppo.


----------



## Djici (2 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Certo, ma in 11 vs 11 avrebbe calciato, e sbagliato,anche Gabbia.



E così subito dopo avrebbe sbagliato pure Borevkovic


----------



## __king george__ (2 Ottobre 2020)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Se, al termine di una gara e prima o durante l’esecuzione dei tiri, una squadra ha un numero di calciatori maggiore di quello della squadra avversaria deve ridurre tale numero per eguagliarlo a quest’ultima e l’arbitro deve essere informato del nome e del numero di ciascun calciatore escluso. Ogni calciatore così escluso nonpotrà partecipare ai tiri-
> 
> tranquillo tutto giusto, hanno scelto lui per pareggiare il numero dei giocatori



giusto! avevano uno in meno...sai mai ci squalifichino dopo questa faticaccia ahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2020)

Forse noi stasera siamo rinati più volte quando sembravamo morti ma i nostri rivali sono serviti solo per renderci più forti della malasorte. Squadraccia loro. Sembrava giocassero senza porte.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Partita orribile, ma la dea fortuna oggi ci ha baciato. 
Che sofferenza sti cavolo di rigori... con la beffa che non ho potuto manco esultare perché sul loro rigore decisivo il segnale di DAZN è andato a farsi benedire


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2020)

Mi hanno fatto venire mal di testa, e per fortuna ho iniziato a vederla solo dal 70'


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Partita che passerà alla storia. Ho sentito spappolarsi i fegati di una marea di colleghi/amici che stavano già godendo. Punto più alto della follia il loro giocatore che fa lo scavetto...


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> dico fisicamente ... speriamo che il morale, come dici tu, faccia.



Tranquillo se la testa sta bene per l' euforia della vittoria ottenuta in questo modo anche le gambe girano. Trovi riserve insospettate anche se si è appesantiti dalla preparazione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Be' Belgrado è uno dei ricordi più allucinanti della mia vita calcistica. Di certo questo rischia di essere un bel crocevia. È da esperienze come questa che si cresce.



Esatto.

Sai cosa hanno in comune partite come questa con quella di Belgrado? Che NON sono partite normali. A Belgrado eravamo eliminati, kaputt, out! E cala un nebbione che manco l’angelo della Nebbia di Ligabue ci si raccapezzerebbe di striscio, un nebbione che non ti fa vedere ad un palmo dal naso, e l’arbitro applica il regolamento e rinvia la partita, perché oggettivamente impossibile vedere le azioni di gioco in tali condizioni. Poi la storia la conosciamo, nasce di fatto la più grande squadra di club di tutti i tempi. Ma senza quella serata non avremmo vinto né quella coppa dei campioni né quella dopo (perché all’epoca partecipava solo la scudettata, che nell’89 fu l’Inter dei record, sicché non avremmo potuto riprovarci nel ‘90), probabilmente Sacchi sarebbe stato esonerato e tutta la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata.

Ma qualcuno ha detto “anche no”. Qualcuno ha deciso che quella squadra era qualcosa di troppo bello per buttarla nel cesso e ha fatto calare un nebbione infernale su Belgrado, salvando il Diavolo.

Stasera, beh che catso dire di stasera? La lotteria dei rigori più incredibile di sempre, infiniti match point sprecati eppure.... eppure.

Perché come il Diavolo dell’89 non doveva uscire per non ucciderlo sul nascere lo stesso vale per questo piccolo e spelacchiato diavolo in ricostruzione, perché uscire stasera ci avrebbe ucciso, tenetelo bene a mente.

Invece dopo stasera so. So cosa ci attende, ossia la gloria. Non so se sarà una rinascita più veloce del previsto oppure no, ma rinasceremo. .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi dorme stanotte? Ho così tanta adrenalina in circolo che potrei vagare nella savana per 48 di fila. Ci sono partite che tracciano un percorso, stasera è una di queste. Ne sono certo.



Esatto fratello.


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> dico fisicamente ... speriamo che il morale, come dici tu, faccia.



Io ho visto una bella empatia tra i nostri, anche durante i rigori.
Non si può dire che non ci tenessero o non ci abbiano creduto fino alla fine, questa partità li ha uniti ancora di più.


----------



## sunburn (2 Ottobre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perchè gabbia non ha tirato?? questa cosa a me non torna mica tanto...


Perché loro erano in 10 e, per regolamento, ai rigori anche noi dovevamo togliere un uomo.

Comunque, questa partita dimostra quanto eccessive siano le aspettative sulla nostra stagione da parte di alcuni. Per giocare tre competizioni, bisogna avere almeno 15-16 titolari. Noi ne abbiamo a malapena 11. 
Molti hanno criticato le scelte di Pioli, ma stringi stringi questa formazione giocoforza la rivedremo in diverse occasioni, sia per infortuni e squalifiche sia per fisiologico turnover. E se con le riserve non riusciamo a battere la quinta classificata del campionato portoghese...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque la buona sorte e lo *Spirito Milanista* ci ha voluto bene, ma questo passaggio non è proprio meritato, eh.

Vedo troppo trionfalismo, qualcuno ha già dimenticato i post di qualche pagina indietro. Questo è un sonoro schiaffone che ci deve svegliare, non so se rendo l'idea.

Qui c'è da stare in religioso silenzio, ringraziare qualcuno/qualcosa e riflettere a lungo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Torneremo nonostante Elliott...



Nonostante tutto. E tieni a mente che uscire stasera ci avrebbe uccisi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2020)

A un certo punto pure il telecronista si è messo a dire Dai Dai per noi ahhahah che pena gli facevamo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Peccato che per DAZN che mi si è interrotta sul rigore di Kjaer ho visto in ritardo quella che probabilmente è una lotteria che ha fatto la storia e che abbiamo fortunatamente vinto, chissà come...



si è interrotto per tutti il video a 2:59:59 perché è durato più di 3 ore il programma ahahahah


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Ottobre 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Partita che passerà alla storia. Ho sentito spappolarsi i fegati di una marea di colleghi/amici che stavano già godendo. Punto più alto della follia il loro giocatore che fa lo scavetto...



Oddio verissimo..che pelo sullo stomaco quello


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

io non credo ancora a quello che ho visto.


----------



## Manue (2 Ottobre 2020)

Bene Tonali quando è entrato.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2020)

La mission è stata compiuta. Ora prendiamo tre punti contro lo Spezia e arriviamo alla sosta da primi con 9 punti in classifica e con la qualificazione all'EL.
Ora la palla passa alla proprietà e alla dirigenza. 
Rafforzate questa squadra per piacere.


----------



## sunburn (2 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque la buona sorte e lo *Spirito Milanista* ci ha voluto bene, ma questo passaggio non è proprio meritato, eh.
> 
> Vedo troppo trionfalismo, qualcuno ha già dimenticato i post di qualche pagina indietro. Questo è un sonoro schiaffone che ci deve svegliare, non so se rendo l'idea.
> 
> Qui c'è da stare in religioso silenzio, ringraziare qualcuno/qualcosa e riflettere a lungo.


Potevi dirlo prima che dopo la mezzanotte scrivi cose sensate... 
Scherzi a parte, concordo. Avevamo di fronte la quinta classificata del campionato portoghese. Rendiamoci conto.
Mi prendo la qualificazione ai gironi ma le prospettive, salvo colpi di coda nel mercato, non mi sembrano entusiasmanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già... La partita più sofferta che abbia mai visto. Sembra strano paragonare quella partita a questa di stasera per la caratura delle squadre in campo però me la ricorda da morire.



Pensa c’è io l’ho vista davanti alla vetrina di un negozio di elettrodomestici vicino all’Universitá.
Eravamo una cinquantina ammucchiati per 2h e passa intorno alle vetrine, alle fine delirio come allo stadio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Sai cosa hanno in comune partite come questa con quella di Belgrado? Che NON sono partite normali. A Belgrado eravamo eliminati, kaputt, out! E cala un nebbione che manco l’angelo della Nebbia di Ligabue ci si raccapezzerebbe di striscio, un nebbione che non ti fa vedere ad un palmo dal naso, e l’arbitro applica il regolamento e rinvia la partita, perché oggettivamente impossibile vedere le azioni di gioco in tali condizioni. Poi la storia la conosciamo, nasce di fatto la più grande squadra di club di tutti i tempi. Ma senza quella serata non avremmo vinto né quella coppa dei campioni né quella dopo (perché all’epoca partecipava solo la scudettata, che nell’89 fu l’Inter dei record, sicché non avremmo potuto riprovarci nel ‘90), probabilmente Sacchi sarebbe stato esonerato e tutta la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata.
> 
> ...



Emozionato solo a leggere questo messaggio! Non vedo assonanze coi cessi di oggi ma va bene comunque, basta dare delle svolte


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque la buona sorte e lo *Spirito Milanista* ci ha voluto bene, ma questo passaggio non è proprio meritato, eh.
> 
> Vedo troppo trionfalismo, qualcuno ha già dimenticato i post di qualche pagina indietro. Questo è un sonoro schiaffone che ci deve svegliare, non so se rendo l'idea.
> 
> Qui c'è da stare in religioso silenzio, ringraziare qualcuno/qualcosa e riflettere a lungo.



hai ragione ma anche i commenti negativi quando le cose girano male seguono l'andamento delle cose. Loro hanno segnato con 2 tiri su due, 'na botta di culo e un tiro della domenica. Noi male, neh, ma abbiamo anche mille scusanti. Non meritato se partiamo dal principio che dovevamo vinere facile tre-quattro a zero perchè siamo i più forti ma non è così. Siamo all'osso. Guarda le scelte in avanti : Maldini,Colombo, Leao morto.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Sai cosa hanno in comune partite come questa con quella di Belgrado? Che NON sono partite normali. A Belgrado eravamo eliminati, kaputt, out! E cala un nebbione che manco l’angelo della Nebbia di Ligabue ci si raccapezzerebbe di striscio, un nebbione che non ti fa vedere ad un palmo dal naso, e l’arbitro applica il regolamento e rinvia la partita, perché oggettivamente impossibile vedere le azioni di gioco in tali condizioni. Poi la storia la conosciamo, nasce di fatto la più grande squadra di club di tutti i tempi. Ma senza quella serata non avremmo vinto né quella coppa dei campioni né quella dopo (perché all’epoca partecipava solo la scudettata, che nell’89 fu l’Inter dei record, sicché non avremmo potuto riprovarci nel ‘90), probabilmente Sacchi sarebbe stato esonerato e tutta la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata.
> 
> ...



Sono d' accordo con te al 110 % . Io la ricordo quella partita come ricordo bene la nebbia del giorno prima. Si quella partita ricordo le convulsioni di Donadoni per terra, la tensione sul volto dei nostri, il primo rigore tirato da Capitan Baresi con il braccio in segno di vittoria verso la squadra e l' ultimo rigore di Rijkaard. Sempre più convinto che il Dio del calcio ci ami.


----------



## JoKeR (2 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perché loro erano in 10 e, per regolamento, ai rigori anche noi dovevamo togliere un uomo.
> 
> Comunque, questa partita dimostra quanto eccessive siano le aspettative sulla nostra stagione da parte di alcuni. Per giocare tre competizioni, bisogna avere almeno 15-16 titolari. Noi ne abbiamo a malapena 11.
> Molti hanno criticato le scelte di Pioli, ma stringi stringi questa formazione giocoforza la rivedremo in diverse occasioni, sia per infortuni e squalifiche sia per fisiologico turnover. E se con le riserve non riusciamo a battere la quinta classificata del campionato portoghese...



Concordo su tutto....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La mission è stata compiuta. Ora prendiamo tre punti contro lo Spezia e arriviamo alla sosta da primi con 9 punti in classifica e con la qualificazione all'EL.
> Ora la palla passa alla proprietà e alla dirigenza.
> Rafforzate questa squadra per piacere.



.


----------



## braungioxe (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ma la cosa migliore rimane il pisolino di kessie in panchina


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pensa c’è io l’ho vista davanti alla vetrina di un negozio di elettrodomestici vicino all’Universitá.
> *Eravamo una cinquantina ammucchiati per 2h e passa intorno alle vetrine*, alle fine delirio come allo stadio.



Spero con la mascherina.....


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Ottobre 2020)

Non calcolo i rigori 

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 4,5
Kjaer 5
Gabbia 5
Theo 5
Bennacer 6,5
Kessie 6
Saelemaekers 7
Castillejo 5
Calhanoglu 7 (un voto in più per la freddezza)
Maldini 6,5

Diaz 6,5 (deve però passarla di più, l'unico che comunque cercava di fare qualcosa)
Leao 3 IMBARAZZANTE
Colombo 6,5 alla sponda per il rigore del 2-2 mi sembrava Ambrosini contro l'Ajax del famoso 3-2
Tonali 6,5 ENTRATO CON GLI ATTRIBUTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grande Sandro (e che rigore..)


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pensa c’è io l’ho vista davanti alla vetrina di un negozio di elettrodomestici vicino all’Universitá.
> Eravamo una cinquantina ammucchiati per 2h e passa intorno alle vetrine, alle fine delirio come allo stadio.



 Io ero a casa e penso di aver fatto tremare il quartiere con le mie urla alla fine


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Emozionato solo a leggere questo messaggio! Non vedo assonanze coi cessi di oggi ma va bene comunque, basta dare delle svolte



Non ci sono assonanze coi giocatori, perché quel Milan era già la più grande squadra di sempre, aveva solo bisogno che Dio o chi per lui (ammesso e anche concesso che abbia cose più importanti da fare) la proteggesse un attimino evitando che una serata storta la catapultasse nella pattumiera della storia. O, per essere più gentili, in un trafiletto a fondo pagina della Gazzetta del tempo. 

Oggi avevamo ancora più bisogno di questa protezione, perché siamo piccoli, fragili e impauriti. E uscire stasera ci avrebbe decapitati.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono d' accordo con te al 110 % . Io la ricordo quella partita come ricordo bene la nebbia del giorno prima. Si quella partita ricordo le convulsioni di Donadoni per terra, la tensione sul volto dei nostri, il primo rigore tirato da Capitan Baresi con il braccio in segno di vittoria verso la squadra e l' ultimo rigore di Rijkaard. Sempre più convinto che il Dio del calcio ci ami.



Esatto, la nebbia di Belgrado, Kallon che vede il tiro che avrebbe portato la seconda squadra di Milano a Manchester infrangersi sul polpaccio di Abbiati (e che avrebbe provocato l’esonero di Carletto che avrebbe fallito tutti gli obiettivi, decretando la morte del neonato Milan Ancelottiano), tutti segnali. Siamo nati per vincere.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi dorme stanotte? Ho così tanta adrenalina in circolo che potrei vagare nella savana per 48 di fila. Ci sono partite che tracciano un percorso, stasera è una di queste. Ne sono certo.



Io ho detto a mia moglie di andare pure a letto, io prima di un paio d’ore non ce la faccio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

io non riesco a dormire, sta roba è stata come una finale di coppa dei campioni


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non calcolo i rigori
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Calabria 4,5
> ...



6.5 a Maldini di affetto?


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non calcolo i rigori
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Calabria 4,5
> ...


 
Donnarumma 7
calabria 5, aveva un cliente difficilissimo e tutto sommato non ha fatto malissimo
Kjaer 6.5
Chala 6 solo per i rigori
Diaz 7


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> calabria 5, aveva un cliente difficilissimo e tutto sommato non ha fatto malissimo
> Kjaer 6.5
> Chala 6 solo per i rigori
> Diaz 7



Oggi abbiamo assistito al vero Calabria, credo che non abbia azzeccato un cross stasera.


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Potevi dirlo prima che dopo la mezzanotte scrivi cose sensate...
> Scherzi a parte, concordo. Avevamo di fronte la quinta classificata del campionato portoghese. Rendiamoci conto.
> Mi prendo la qualificazione ai gironi ma le prospettive, salvo colpi di coda nel mercato, non mi sembrano entusiasmanti.



E' stato un enorme bagno di realtà stasera.
Va detto che il RioAve ha giocato una partita per andare ai rigori , ha trovato due gol sulle uniche due azioni offensive di tutta la partita (come mi torna in mente la Spal..) ma poi non ha praticamente sofferto nulla se non qualcosina in quei primi 10 minuti del secondo tempo.
Molto diligente, grande pressing alto, ad un certo punto sembravano realmente messi da dio in campo, ci avevano bloccato qualsiasi possibilità e senza Ibra non abbiamo la certezza della spizzata di testa.
Stasera c'è stato l'errore inamissibile di Maldini centravanti.
C'è stato l'ennesimo approccio sbagliato (li abbiamo sbagliati tutti fin'ora) e la pessima gestione quando la partita si infiamma (sofferenza altissima col Bologna e col Bodo, amnesie e zero gioco col Crotone,il nulla cosmico dopo il 2-1 del RioAve).
C'è realmente tantissimo da lavorare, dopo stasera e dopo aver visto le squadre con cui dovremmo lottare per il quarto posto mi metto serenamente il cuore in pace, se non ci sarà qualche grande acquisto sarà durissima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque la buona sorte e lo *Spirito Milanista* ci ha voluto bene, ma questo passaggio non è proprio meritato, eh.
> 
> Vedo troppo trionfalismo, qualcuno ha già dimenticato i post di qualche pagina indietro. Questo è un sonoro schiaffone che ci deve svegliare, non so se rendo l'idea.
> 
> Qui c'è da stare in religioso silenzio, ringraziare qualcuno/qualcosa e riflettere a lungo.



mi devo ancora riprendere....

meritavamo di perdere nei 120. mai pericolosi. passaggio miracoloso.

è tutto dire dato che è un mese che leggo solo triofalismi su questo forum!! apriamo gli occhi! avevamo 15M in porta che han preso 2 gol in 2 tiri e 1 rigore su 12.
35M in panchina.
altri 10-12 fermi per covid.

intanto pioli metteva su degli scappati di casa spompi alla rinfusa....


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ma leao ha messo le saponette sotto le scarpe? Non stava in piedi. Imbarazzante. 
Tonali è entrato con una personalità da campione e comunque mette palle in verticale che altri si sognano.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Godo per chi già ci stava facendo il funerale


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma leao ha messo le saponette sotto le scarpe? Non stava in piedi. Imbarazzante.
> Tonali è entrato con una personalità da campione e comunque mette palle in verticale che altri si sognano.



Leao deve essere ceduto a titolo definitivo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Ottobre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Quindi tra gabbia e donnarumma il milan ha scelto di far tirare il portiere...



Il portiere è obbligato a calciare il rigore in caso di oltranza.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono assonanze coi giocatori, perché quel Milan era già la più grande squadra di sempre, aveva solo bisogno che Dio o chi per lui (ammesso e anche concesso che abbia cose più importanti da fare) la proteggesse un attimino evitando che una serata stessa la catapultasse nella pattumiera della storia. O, per essere più gentili, in un trafiletto a fondo pagina della Gazzetta del tempo.
> 
> Oggi avevamo ancora più bisogno di questa protezione, perché siamo piccoli, fragili e impauriti. E uscire stasera ci avrebbe decapitati.
> 
> ...



Diciamo più che altro per i soldi, per il fatto di dire che siamo in Europa...ma per la coppa le speranze sono a dir tanto arrivare a febbraio.
Abbiamo una squadra decente/bella se teniamo presente cosa abbiamo fatto a giugno e luglio e se giochiamo una volta a settimana. Ma per giocare di giovedì non ce la vedo proprio, dovremmo usare molti sostituti e non ne abbiamo, e se metti dentro giovani da Primavera come oggi questi sono i risultati. Ma va bene così essere passati è comunque importante sotto tanti punti di vista anche se alla fine quest'anno dobbiamo solo cercare di andare in Champions e già vedo Inter Juve e Atalanta col posto già assicurato
Ora devono fsvegliarsi in questi 4 giorni e soprattutto salutare Leao


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Diciamo più che altro per i soldi, per il fatto di dire che siamo in Europa...ma per la coppa le speranze sono a dir tanto arrivare a febbraio.
> Abbiamo una squadra decente/bella se teniamo presente cosa abbiamo fatto a giugno e luglio e se giochiamo una volta a settimana. Ma per giocare di giovedì non ce la vedo proprio, dovremmo usare molti sostituti e non ne abbiamo, e se metti dentro giovani da Primavera come oggi questi sono i risultati. Ma va bene così essere passati è comunque importante sotto tanti punti di vista anche se alla fine quest'anno dobbiamo solo cercare di andare in Champions e già vedo Inter Juve e Atalanta col posto già assicurato



Io non dico più niente, ma... vedremo.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ho odiato questo rio ave. Anti calcio. A un certo punto sembrava attuassero la gabbia della S. Francis. Squadra che gioca solo in orizzontale e che ha il solo fine di stare in partita per poi magari segnare per sbaglio. L'atalanta,per dire, gliene avrebbe fatti 7 di gol.


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma leao ha messo le saponette sotto le scarpe? Non stava in piedi. Imbarazzante.
> Tonali è entrato con una personalità da campione e comunque mette palle in verticale che altri si sognano.



Concordo e che personalità, la nota più lieta di stasera, mi piace molto il ragazzo.
Leao inguardabile, una bella serpentina subito ma poi tantissimi errori, si vede che non è per nulla pronto e l'ho visto spesso a bocca aperta per cercare aria, non è che il covid ha lasciato qualche traccia speriamo di no.
Quando non ha premiato una cavalcata di Theo per scivolare incartandosi in un dribbling ho tirato un bestemmione che ha raggiunto andromeda.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Milan in giornata no contro una squadra tecnicamente mediocre, ma rognosissima. 
Avrebbe faticato chiunque con i propri attaccanti migliori e il capitano tutti out per infortuni. Abbiamo giocato con un paio di ragazzini con zero esperienza tra i pro e tanti altri alle prime esperienze in campo europeo, in una partita da dentro fuori dopo 4 match giocati ogni 3 giorni: chi pensava di vincere agevolmente stasera solo perché ci chiamiamo Milan non ha una grande esperienza di calcio. 
Qualificazione santa. 

Ora mi aspetto almeno un paio di innesti di grande valore, uno in difesa e uno in attacco.


----------



## Mc-Milan (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è. Io l’ho vissuta, e sono qui in salotto che sto piangendo come un vitello, a 53 anni compiuti con mia moglie e i miei figli a letto.
> 
> Come faceva quella canzone?
> 
> ...



That's what i'm talking about
Oggi miracolati,ma può essere un segnale la partita di oggi!
Forza Milan fratello!


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Ottobre 2020)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa migliore rimane il pisolino di kessie in panchina


Era lui?? Non ha visto mezzo rigore mi sa


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma anche i commenti negativi quando le cose girano male seguono l'andamento delle cose. Loro hanno segnato con 2 tiri su due, 'na botta di culo e un tiro della domenica. Noi male, neh, ma abbiamo anche mille scusanti. Non meritato se partiamo dal principio che dovevamo vinere facile tre-quattro a zero perchè siamo i più forti ma non è così. Siamo all'osso. Guarda le scelte in avanti : Maldini,Colombo, Leao morto.



Sì, ma 'ste botte di culo degli avversari capitano solo quando giocano con noi.

E' diventata una costante, mi sembra. Giocatori sconosciuti che fanno goal assurdi, 2 tiri fatti e 2 goals, sono tutte cose che tu concedi agli altri.

Ci mancava l'attacco ma avevamo difesa e centrocampo titolare, eh, e questi di mestiere inscatolano il tonno alla Rio Mare.

Qui manca ancora parecchia testa, la concentrazione e la coesione. E vari giocatori si devono dare una regolata, non esistono partite semplici, non più. Non è possibile asfaltare la juve in un tempo e poi fornire queste prestazioni. Giocatori ma anche tecnico e società.

Lo riscrivo, tante le volte non fosse chiaro: se un singolo rigore non entrava, roba estremamente aleatoria e questione a volte di millimetri, a quest'ora non staresti commentando in codesta maniera, ma piangendo, in tutta probabilità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Non per dire l’avevo detto ma



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo ai rigori passiamo al 100%, ma preferirei evitare.



L’AVEVO DEEEEEEEETTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (da leggersi con la voce di Skincats dopo il goal del 3-2 del Professor Clarence nel derby vinto in rimonta a Febbraio 2004)  .










P.s: avevo pure vaticinato il 2-1 della Ndranghetus col Lione ad Agosto. 



Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> That's what i'm talking about
> Oggi miracolati,ma può essere un segnale la partita di oggi!
> Forza Milan fratello!



Lo è. Nessun dubbio al riguardo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2020)

Sebbene non mi piaccia molto un Chiesa o anche un Lasagna oggi sarebbero serviti come l'aria, bastano 2-3 infortuni e siamo ridotti malissimo


----------



## Mc-Milan (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Sai cosa hanno in comune partite come questa con quella di Belgrado? Che NON sono partite normali. A Belgrado eravamo eliminati, kaputt, out! E cala un nebbione che manco l’angelo della Nebbia di Ligabue ci si raccapezzerebbe di striscio, un nebbione che non ti fa vedere ad un palmo dal naso, e l’arbitro applica il regolamento e rinvia la partita, perché oggettivamente impossibile vedere le azioni di gioco in tali condizioni. Poi la storia la conosciamo, nasce di fatto la più grande squadra di club di tutti i tempi. Ma senza quella serata non avremmo vinto né quella coppa dei campioni né quella dopo (perché all’epoca partecipava solo la scudettata, che nell’89 fu l’Inter dei record, sicché non avremmo potuto riprovarci nel ‘90), probabilmente Sacchi sarebbe stato esonerato e tutta la nostra storia sarebbe cambiata.
> 
> ...



Poesia...un vero piacere leggere post così...mi aspettavo critiche da ogni parte..e forse oggi qualche critica la meritiamo oggi,ma questo è milanismo!oggi non possiamo che sorridere mi fa molto piacere!
rigori pazzeschi!!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

qualcuno mi spiega perchè non ha tirato gabbia? la regola non dice che prima del secondo giro devono tirare tutti? non vorrei perdere a tavolino


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi spiega perchè non ha tirato gabbia? la regola non dice che prima del secondo giro devono tirare tutti? non vorrei perdere a tavolino



Ehi non dirle neanche per scherzo ste robe, eh.


----------



## Mc-Milan (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leao deve essere ceduto a titolo definitivo.


.
Giocatore che sputa sulla magla del milan solo indossandola..
Oggi il peggiore x distacco...fdistacco...forse non ha capito che a diffetenza della Playstation le partite non si possono rigiocare..
Imbarazzante è un complimento..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ehi non dirle neanche per scherzo ste robe, eh.



no però vorrei capire il perchè non ha tirato Gabbia, immagino perchè loro avevano un espulso


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi spiega perchè non ha tirato gabbia? la regola non dice che prima del secondo giro devono tirare tutti? non vorrei perdere a tavolino



Devono tirare in egual numero con gli avversari, che erano in 10 per l'espulsione.
Gabbia non ha tirato , ha tirato Donnarumma perchè il portiere deve tirare per obbligo.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> calabria 5, aveva un cliente difficilissimo e tutto sommato non ha fatto malissimo
> Kjaer 6.5
> Chala 6 solo per i rigori
> Diaz 7



Perché Donnarumma 7?
Ha parato un rigore su 40 (oltre a calciarlo fuori)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Ottobre 2020)

Uno scenario che non avrebbe nemmeno immaginato Hitchcock. Ai piu giovani dico eccola la vera coppa europea cioé senza ritorno e senza possibilità di sbagliare . E molto piu difficile l'approcio psicologico di queste partite. Anche quando sei piu forte puoi uscire lo stesso. Sono stra-contento per il nostro amato Milan. Lo spirito è quello giusto cioé non mollare mai. Lo deviazione di Gabbia mi ha fatto pensare ad Ambrosini in un Milan Ajax di fuoco. Grazie ai nostri ragazzi per la volontà anche se abbiamo giocato non bene ma siamo in Europa di nuovo.
Bravi!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Devono tirare in egual numero con gli avversari, che erano in 10 per l'espulsione.
> Gabbia non ha tirato , ha tirato Donnarumma perchè il portiere deve tirare per obbligo.



grazie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> .
> Giocatore che sputa sulla magla del milan solo indossandola..
> Oggi il peggiore x distacco...fdistacco...forse non ha capito che a diffetenza della Playstation le partite non si possono rigiocare..
> Imbarazzante è un complimento..



Sono schifato da quel... boh, manco so come chiamarlo... da quel coso, diciamo.


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leao deve essere ceduto a titolo definitivo.



Nah... non doveva semplicemente giocare.
Chi va spedito il prima possibile è Castiglione della Pescaia, Leao si può recuperare ma l'altro no, è proprio limitato.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono schifato da quel... boh, manco so come chiamarlo... da quel coso, diciamo.



Mi ripeto su Leao. I mezzi tecnici e atletici di primo livello ci sono ma io vorrei capire se la testa c'è. Speriamo che ce lo dimostri prima o poi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Mc-Milan ha scritto:


> .
> Giocatore che sputa sulla magla del milan solo indossandola..
> Oggi il peggiore x distacco...fdistacco...forse non ha capito che a diffetenza della Playstation le partite non si possono rigiocare..
> Imbarazzante è un complimento..



Non sono d’accordo.
Gli é stato chiesto di rendersi disponibile, data l’emergenza anche se è appena uscito da 30 giorni di quarantena.
Si é trovato a farsi 60’ causa supplementari anche se non ne aveva piú giá dopo 15’.
Ha speso le ultime energie rincorrendo a perdifiato l’uomo di Hernandez. Ha segnato il rigore...
Un pó di pazienza con questi ragazzi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

questa è una partita che rimarrà nella storia, seppur una banale qualificazione EL. Quelle notti Europee che solo il Diavolo sa regalare. Forza Milan!


----------



## neversayconte (2 Ottobre 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non calcolo i rigori
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> Calabria 4,5
> ...



e Pioli? 2


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> grazie



Non siamo mica una Rometta qualsiasi adesso dicono che è una c4gata ma sto già pregustando se alla fine del campionato 3 punti gli saranno decisivi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nah... non doveva semplicemente giocare.
> Chi va spedito il prima possibile è Castiglione della Pescaia, Leao si può recuperare ma l'altro no, è proprio limitato.



Leao deve essere recuperato mentalmente, ma vederlo così dopo nove mesi di cura Zlatan mi preoccupa. Dubito fortemente che sia una “persona” da Milan. Perché un conto è la condizione fisica, ma questo qui gioca davvero scazzato, senz’anima. Non gliene frega una cippa lippa.

A Gangbangllinejo invece voglio bene ma è davvero troppo scarso. Da spedire su 61 Cygni domani mattina, al più tardi dopodomani mattina.


----------



## Victorss (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita che al massimo vinceremo di misura. Per il passaggio del turno vedo un 60%-40% per noi. Non di più.





JoKeR ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto....



Io non credo ancora ora a quello che ho visto. Buona notte.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Ottobre 2020)

Dai creatori di Cagliari-Lazio...


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2020)

Una partita assurda, il Rio Ave deve avere fatto infuriare una ventina di santi...

Meglio così, perché Pioli l'aveva toppata in pieno.

Speriamo che il gruppo di mezze seghe si compatti con questa vittoria assurda nella bufera d'acqua,


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Ottobre 2020)

Per curiosità, sul rigore del doppio palo la palla ha appena toccato la schiena di Donnarumma. Già è incredibile che non sia entrata dopo questo, ma se fosse entrata per la schiena di Donnarumma il rigore era comunque fallito?


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma 'ste botte di culo degli avversari capitano solo quando giocano con noi.
> 
> E' diventata una costante, mi sembra. Giocatori sconosciuti che fanno goal assurdi, 2 tiri fatti e 2 goals, sono tutte cose che tu concedi agli altri.
> 
> ...



da una parte dici che sono degli inscatolatori di tonno, dall'altra che non esistono partite semplici... fammi capire. Se hanno battuto il besiktas sicuramente inferiori sì, ma dilettanti no. Il problema è arrivare al 1 ottobre con un 18 non centravanti a fare il centravanti e 6/7 alla quinta partita in 20 giorni in un momento di preparazione precaria.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

alla fine sarebbe stata una mazzata incredibile non passare. Tutta la rincorsa e la striscia positiva del post lock down in poi era finalizzata alla qualificazione in Europa. Alla fine ce l'abbiamo fatta. Con mille difficoltà ma ce l'abbiamo fatta. Ci manca solo l'ultimo sforzo contro lo Spezia prima della pausa, sperando di ritornare al derby con la squadra al completo e, magari, una sorpresa di mercato in più.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2020)

questa vittoria tutta nel sedere di chi ci ha squalificato lo scorso anno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per curiosità, sul rigore del doppio palo la palla ha appena toccato la schiena di Donnarumma. Già è incredibile che non sia entrata dopo questo, ma se fosse entrata per la schiena di Donnarumma il rigore era comunque fallito?



Richiede un pò di storia del calcio....

fino al 1987... non sarebbe stato valido. Ma....
Mondiali 1986... Quarti di Finale Francia-Brasile rigori dopo i supplementari.... Bellone tira... palo, portiere... gol.... sarebbe stato da annullare... ma .... l'arbitro convalida....
La Fifa dopo la partita dichiara il risultato regolare (passò la Francia) e nel 1987 cambia il regolamento chiarendo la situazione.
In caso di palo, portiere, gol durante la sequenza finale dei rigori, il gol è regolare.

Da sottolineare il caso della semifinale dei mondiali 2014 tra Olanda e Argentina....
Vlaar tira, il portiere devia sul palo la palla rimbalza verso il centro dell'area e mentre tutti gli argentini saltano addosso al portiere per festeggiare la qualificazione, la palla con uno strano effetto rimbalza verso la porta e si ferma con il pallone che non varca la linea completamente per 5cm...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leao deve essere recuperato mentalmente, ma vederlo così dopo nove mesi di cura Zlatan mi preoccupa. Dubito fortemente che sia una “persona” da Milan. Perché un conto è la condizione fisica, ma questo qui gioca davvero scazzato, senz’anima. Non gliene frega una cippa lippa.
> 
> A Gangbangllinejo invece voglio bene ma è davvero troppo scarso. Da spedire su 61 Cygni domani mattina, al più tardi dopodomani mattina.



Guardati la rincorsa all'ala del Rio Ave nel primo supplementare dopo la palla persa di Theo, fa una rincorsa incredibile, probabilmente spendendo tutta la benzina che aveva residua nel serbatoio. E' che proprio non ne aveva (1 mese in casa in quarantena) E' stato buttato allo sbaraglio per obbiettiva necessità, ma metterlo in croce perchè ha provato a dare quel che poteva con quello che aveva, mi pare ingeneroso. Meglio giocatori che per evitare brutte figure dicono di non metterti in campo quando non sono a posto?


----------



## Walker (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guardati la rincorsa all'ala del Rio Ave nel primo supplementare dopo la palla persa di Theo, fa una rincorsa incredibile, probabilmente spendendo tutta la benzina che aveva residua nel serbatoio. E' che proprio non ne aveva (1 mese in casa in quarantena) E' stato buttato allo sbaraglio per obbiettiva necessità, ma metterlo in croce perchè ha provato a dare quel che poteva con quello che aveva, mi pare ingeneroso. Meglio giocatori che per evitare brutte figure dicono di non metterti in campo quando non sono a posto?


Esatto, non dimentichiamo che il Sars-cov2 anche se con scarsa sintomatologia lascia comunque dei residuati di debolezza non indifferenti, ed anche una comune influenza lo farebbe.
Leao tirava il fiato e si vedeva, non stava ancora bene e Pioli è stato costretto dall'emergenza a buttarlo nella mischia, altrimenti non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
Non mi sembra giusto gettare la croce ad ogni piè sospinto su questo ragazzo, almeno diamogli questa stagione come chance per poi tirare le somme alla fine, invece di attenderlo continuamente al varco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Esatto, non dimentichiamo che il Sars-cov2 anche se con scarsa sintomatologia lascia comunque dei residuati di debolezza non indifferenti, ed anche una comune influenza lo farebbe.
> Leao tirava il fiato e si vedeva, non stava ancora bene e Pioli è stato costretto dall'emergenza a buttarlo nella mischia, altrimenti non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> Non mi sembra giusto gettare la croce ad ogni piè sospinto su questo ragazzo, almeno diamogli questa stagione come chance per poi tirare le somme alla fine, invece di attenderlo continuamente al varco.



Esatto, sembra che ad ogni stop mancato ci sia un via libero al "ve l'avevo detto".


----------



## Pungiglione (2 Ottobre 2020)

Partita assolutamente folle, dopo un primo tempo noioso e negativo entriamo bene nella ripresa, Brahim ci dà gli spunti giusti e troviamo un bel gol. Leao entra in campo bene e con una bella azione si procura un calcio di punizione importante. Avevo fiducia che con le sue lunghe leve avrebbe potuto spaccare in due la partita.

Poi, sliding door, Prendiamo un gol da polli quando lo 0-2 avrebbe ammazzato la partita e Brahim scompare dal fatto campo, Leao diventa imbarazzante, sembra il personaggio di un fumetto satirico sul calcio e l'intera squadra perde ogni certezza.

Ai supplementari ci purgano dopo 20 secondi e soltanto al 119:49 riusciamo a trovare un calcio di rigore che il turco trasforma con un bel peso addosso. Poi i rigori sono storia

Squadra che deve migliorare perché sullo 0-1 era tutto sotto controllo e non si doveva prendere quel gol da polli


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Partita assolutamente folle, dopo un primo tempo noioso e negativo entriamo bene nella ripresa, Brahim ci dà gli spunti giusti e troviamo un bel gol. Leao entra in campo bene e con una bella azione si procura un calcio di punizione importante. Avevo fiducia che con le sue lunghe leve avrebbe potuto spaccare in due la partita.
> 
> Poi, sliding door, Prendiamo un gol da polli quando lo 0-2 avrebbe ammazzato la partita e Brahim scompare dal fatto campo, Leao diventa imbarazzante, sembra il personaggio di un fumetto satirico sul calcio e l'intera squadra perde ogni certezza.
> 
> ...



Siamo una squadra talmente giovane che è ovvio che dobbiamo migliorare nella gestione e nell' approccio alla partita. Questo se lo scordano sempre tutti, chissà perché.


----------



## Walker (2 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me ieri sera, pur con una dose consistente di buona sorte si sono gettate definitivamente le basi per il Milan del prossimo futuro.
Ho visto la luce in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Ottobre 2020)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Partita assolutamente folle, dopo un primo tempo noioso e negativo entriamo bene nella ripresa, Brahim ci dà gli spunti giusti e troviamo un bel gol. Leao entra in campo bene e con una bella azione si procura un calcio di punizione importante. Avevo fiducia che con le sue lunghe leve avrebbe potuto spaccare in due la partita.
> 
> Poi, sliding door, Prendiamo un gol da polli quando lo 0-2 avrebbe ammazzato la partita e Brahim scompare dal fatto campo, Leao diventa imbarazzante, sembra il personaggio di un fumetto satirico sul calcio e l'intera squadra perde ogni certezza.
> 
> ...



lo so, sono un inguaribile ottimista, ma anche io non vedo la partita di ieri così negativa.
Non abbiamo dato nessuna opportunità agli avversari, che non hanno fatto una azione che sia una fino al gol.
Abbiamo inciso molto poco, è vero, ma abbiamo giocato una partita in grande controllo.
Abbiamo giocato sicuramente sottotono, ma era anche una partita che non potevamo giocare in scioltezza e a mente libera, alla Atalanta per intenderci, perchè se l'avessimo persa giocando da brillantoni, immagino i commenti.
Le partite da dentro o fuori le puoi anche giocare con il Pizzighettone ma non le affronterai mai a mente serena. E al di là delle battute sulle scatole di tonno, gli avversari di ieri non lo erano.

Siamo arrivati ad un minuto dalla eliminazione con pochi meriti ma anche con grande sfortuna. E' una partita che non fa testo. L'unica cosa importante è che abbiamo passato il turno. Dimentichiamola e andiamo avanti.
L'unica cosa importante da sottolineare... ma quella prescinde dalla partita in sé, è che non puoi arrivare all'1 ottobre con un non centravanti diciottenne alla prima partita da titolare come unica punta e come alternativa un altro diciottenne e un giocatore con nelle gambe 20' massimo.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Firemerei con il sangue per una vittoria ai rigori dopo 120' di battaglia



La prossima volta firma qualcos'altro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> La prossima volta firma qualcos'altro





E' che conosco i miei polli.

Anche adesso, con il girone Celtic, Sparta, Lille c'è chi festeggia a champagne per la scampagnata che ci aspetta ....

Vuoi sapere come invece andra?


----------



## markjordan (2 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma 'ste botte di culo degli avversari capitano solo quando giocano con noi.
> 
> E' diventata una costante, mi sembra. Giocatori sconosciuti che fanno goal assurdi, 2 tiri fatti e 2 goals, sono tutte cose che tu concedi agli altri.
> 
> ...


vabbe' ma a chala hanno deviato 2 gol che chiudevano la partita al 90 , sulla punizione uno dietro un nostro alza non si sa perche' la gamba e con la punta devia un gol certo , era 2-0 e stop , poi di schiena il 2-1
e' il gioco


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Ottobre 2020)

Che partita incredibile e memorabile! Mi son riletto tutti i post appena finita, per condividere questo viaggio avventuroso nella dimensione dell'assurdo  . 

Una vittoria che trova un suo spazio speciale nel nostro palmares 
ed appare come un bagliore 
che preannuncia una nuova gloriosa era 
rossonera.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> vabbe' ma a chala hanno deviato 2 gol che chiudevano la partita al 90 , sulla punizione uno dietro un nostro alza non si sa perche' la gamba e con la punta devia un gol certo , era 2-0 e stop , poi di schiena il 2-1
> e' il gioco



Ok, opinioni.

Ieri sera non mi sono sentito bersagliato dalla sfortuna.

PS ho anche scritto un thread, se ti va di leggerlo


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' che conosco i miei polli.
> 
> Anche adesso, con il girone Celtic, Sparta, Lille c'è chi festeggia a champagne per la scampagnata che ci aspetta ....
> 
> Vuoi sapere come invece andra?


Sarà dura.
Il Celtic è sempre rognosa come squadra, il Lille non mi sembra da sottovalutare. Mi sorprende che lo Sparta sia in seconda fascia, non che li segua granché ma direi che sono i più deboli del girone; complessivamente noi siamo i favoriti ed il livello globale delle altre mi porta a pensare che possano perdere punti tra loro e noi approfittarne. Ma sarà dura, difficilmente poteva capitarci peggio, in particolare il Lille presa dalla quarta fascia. Se arrivasse qualche innesto sarei decisamente più fiducioso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guardati la rincorsa all'ala del Rio Ave nel primo supplementare dopo la palla persa di Theo, fa una rincorsa incredibile, probabilmente spendendo tutta la benzina che aveva residua nel serbatoio. E' che proprio non ne aveva (1 mese in casa in quarantena) E' stato buttato allo sbaraglio per obbiettiva necessità, ma metterlo in croce perchè ha provato a dare quel che poteva con quello che aveva, mi pare ingeneroso. Meglio giocatori che per evitare brutte figure dicono di non metterti in campo quando non sono a posto?



lasciamo perdere zosimo queste sono storielle inventate...
leao era asintomatico ed è guarito. semplicemente questo come sempre ha questo atteggiamento indolente già dopo 5 minuti.

vediamo se ibra torna con lo stesso atteggiamento...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Che partita incredibile e memorabile! Mi son riletto tutti i post appena finita, per condividere questo viaggio avventuroso nella dimensione dell'assurdo  .
> 
> Una vittoria che trova un suo spazio speciale nel nostro palmares
> ed appare come un bagliore
> ...



123 pagine per milan-rio mare è assurdo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lasciamo perdere zosimo queste sono storielle inventate...
> leao era asintomatico ed è guarito. semplicemente questo come sempre ha questo atteggiamento indolente già dopo 5 minuti.
> 
> vediamo se ibra torna con lo stesso atteggiamento...



Secondo me si guarda troppo a come dinoccola per il campo e che sorride.
La gente si incavola per quello. Ma bisogna guardare cosa fa come calcio (quando è sano). La gente che si incavola perchè sorride mi fa incavolare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si guarda troppo a come dinoccola per il campo e che sorride.
> La gente si incavola per quello. Ma bisogna guardare cosa fa come calcio (quando è sano). La gente che si incavola perchè sorride mi fa incavolare.



per come sono io o sei ronaldinho o sorridi a fine partita. 
io dall'alto della mia carriera a calcio a 5 ho sempre visto che chi rideva non dava mai il 100%.
se oltretutto fai schifo in campo ridere è una presa in giro ai tifosi....
ma queste sono opinioni, mentre il fatto che non si impegna è piuttosto chiaro... per me è sano ma anche se fosse non può presentarsi in certe condizioni.
ripeto vediamo ibra che ha il doppio dei suoi anni poi traiamo le conclusioni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2020)

sarà anche un playoff di Europa League ma io un adrenalina così non la vivevo dai tempi del Milan di Ancelotti. Una vittoria che premia la grande striscia di risultati utili consecutivi che abbiamo realizzato dal post lockdown in poi. Una vittoria così carambolesca che rimarrà nei ricordi di noi milanisti. Sarà forse che quel gol all' ultimo secondo mi ha ricordato il gol con l' Ajax, ma penso che non tutto nasce per caso. La vittoria alla fine l'abbiamo voluta e ce la siamo presa. Non siamo più la squadra di un tempo, ma ieri è stato una notte europea da Milan.


----------

